# Do you regret buying so much makeup?



## Chloe_chick999

Hi all, I've been going through my makeup collection and throwing away old and unused items, and I have to say, I regret ever buying so much! cheap, expensive, I bought it all and have so much that I never even came close to using up, it just sat getting older and not any fresher! I wish I was/want to be one of those types that only has two or three shades per item, things that I love and use everyday. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Needanotherbag

I also just went through all my cosmetics and gave away a ton of it!  I have been on a makeup ban for the last year, buying only necessities such as foundation when I run out.  I no longer will buy makeup for the sake of following trends, or collections.  I now only buy one brand (Chanel) and only when I need something, or know it will be something I will use frequently.


----------



## pmburk

I'm a product whore and I have a ton of everything, but I don't regret it! I have cut back my buying and try to tell myself, "No, you really don't NEED another red lipstick..." 

If I have something I don't love, or that doesn't work for me, I either swap it on MUA or I save it for the Beauty Box swap here. I don't let anything get old or unused.


----------



## LataJones

I regret it. Especially when I do the math and realize how much I've spent on my stash. 

I'm trying to pair down my make-up into essentials and then replenish it only when I need to.

I'm realizing that even with consistent use, it will take me forever to use up one item, like lipstick. I think I've been wearing the same lipstick for the last 5 months and have only now come to the end of it!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LataJones said:


> I regret it. Especially when I do the math and realize how much I've spent on my stash.
> 
> I'm trying to pair down my make-up into essentials and then replenish it only when I need to.
> 
> I'm realizing that even with consistent use, it will take me forever to use up one item, like lipstick. I think I've been wearing the same lipstick for the last 5 months and have only now come to the end of it!



That's exactly how I feel, I love to buy lipstick and gloss, but those are the quickest items to go bad, besides mascara. I too plan on only replenishing what I use up. Lesson learned!


----------



## Mediana

A couple of months ago, I threw out all the makeup I owned and started over. I've bought way to much since I'm usually to lazy to put it on. I don't regret it, I've bought both high end and cheaper brands and so far I've at least used everything once.


----------



## BritAbroad

After 500+ swaps on MUA I can say - yes! It's not just the makeup, it's also the postage spent. At $6 to $10+ for each package it seems like a real waste of money but I learned a lot and have since whittled down to items I'll actually get a lot of use out of instead of "collecting".


----------



## lolakitten

Needanotherbag said:


> I also just went through all my cosmetics and gave away a ton of it!  I have been on a makeup ban for the last year, buying only necessities such as foundation when I run out.  I no longer will buy makeup for the sake of following trends, or collections.  I now only buy one brand (Chanel) and only when I need something, or know it will be something I will use frequently.



I'm in the exact same boat. I used to buy a TON! But I didn't use so much of it, so after a big purge & year of not buying much at all, I now only buy from 2 or 3 brands (Chanel, Armani & Tom Ford) & only what I know I will wear.


----------



## Sweet Fire

No because I've never been a "collector" of makeup. I buy what I know I will use and what looks good on me. I don't get caught up in bandwagons, limited edition collections, etc. Since makeup is always evolving, there will always be new things to try and take interest in but I'm not one to take the bait in buying something just because everyone else is doing so. I do prefer premier brands and don't regret what I've spent or spend on them.


----------



## BunnyLady4

This thread really got me thinking, so I did a search on donating "used" make-up.  I figure, everyone here seems to have such great taste, why not share it?  Here is an article I found that has some suggestions http://www.realbeauty.com/products/hairstyles-makeup/donate-makeup


----------



## pmburk

Sweet Fire said:


> I don't get caught up in bandwagons, limited edition collections, etc.



This. I know there are people who buy every single item from every limited edition collection MAC comes out with, and end up with like 700 eyeshadows. I can't deal. Makeup is made to be worn and unless you're a serious makeup artist, there's just no way that's gonna get used. I did buy 1 blush from the last Marilyn Monroe collection, but typically I avoid "special edition" type stuff unless it something I really need. Limited edition is a good way to get sucked into spending a ton on stuff you don't need.


----------



## nc.girl

Sweet Fire said:


> No because I've never been a "collector" of makeup. I buy what I know I will use and what looks good on me. I don't get caught up in bandwagons, limited edition collections, etc. Since makeup is always evolving, there will always be new things to try and take interest in but I'm not one to take the bait in buying something just because everyone else is doing so. I do prefer premier brands and don't regret what I've spent or spend on them.



I agree. I buy items I know I like and will use. If/when I buy a product that ends up not working for me, I return it rather than keeping it with the thought that I *might* use it sometime. Most of the companies I get my makeup from have great return policies, so I don't really ever end up wasting makeup by not using it.


----------



## keodi

pmburk said:


> This. I know there are people who buy every single item from every limited edition collection MAC comes out with, and end up with like 700 eyeshadows. I can't deal. Makeup is made to be worn and unless you're a serious makeup artist, there's just no way that's gonna get used. I did buy 1 blush from the last Marilyn Monroe collection, but typically I avoid "special edition" type stuff unless it something I really need. *Limited edition is a good way to get sucked into spending a ton on stuff you don't need*.



I agree, I'm currently moving and after pcking up stuff I have way more make-up than I'll ever need! I used to get caught up in the "I need to buy this because it's LE," now I just replenish things like foundation,mascara and skincare stuff.


----------



## babypie

I regret buying so many eye shadows.  I probably don't have much compared to others (about 4 compacts and 15 loose shades), but I'm not a big eyeshadow person and rarely use anything but nude colors on my eyes.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't think I have that much makeup. I don't buy too much either. I never buy LE products or backups unless I actually love the products. I feel as though I have a decent stash that I don't have any desire to grow but with enough product for options. I'm not a makeup artist so I don't need 50 shades of brown.


----------



## JulieDiva

yes, I regret it sometimes.  Especially when it is an impulse buy, just to get a gift, or a pick me up type shopping trip.  I want to whittle down to just the basics and true loves.


----------



## saban

I only regret it when I start adding it up. But lately I've been only shopping at cosmetic outlets and Ross/ TJ Maxx/ Marshall's for seasonal stuff and mainly the drug store for essentials.


----------



## TheLioness

Nope! One can never have too much make up or lip gloss..or lip stick!!


----------



## pquiles

JulieDiva said:
			
		

> yes, I regret it sometimes.  Especially when it is an impulse buy, just to get a gift, or a pick me up type shopping trip.  I want to whittle down to just the basics and true loves.



Me too!!!   I am such an addict!!


----------



## Ghettoe

I am such a minimalist, I don't really have anything in excess. I have different color lipsticks but that's it. I only have one foundation which I use and if I want to try something new, I wait to finish first. When I am not using something I give to my sister.


----------



## nn21

Yes! Recently gave away and sold in blog sales alot of the stuff I know I won't use and finish up.


----------



## jo712

I do! But I think that generally comes with makeup maturity. LOL At first, I was buying any color that caught my eye. Everything had to be bold and different. 

Now years later, I'm buying all the neutral colors I can find because they're the only ones that get much use out of my stash.


----------



## ramblingdoll

Yes and No. Lol. Depends on my mood actually. 
I've always been in love with colours, textures, glitter, effects, makeup. I've always spent money on lots of beauty products, as far as I can remember. The difference is, couple of years ago, my stash used to fit in a drawer. I had one holder for my brushes and one for all my pencils, everything included.
Now I have over 150 MAC ES (including quads and LE pots) and I barely use them because the more you have, the less you know what you really have, you know it's there so it kind of makes you happy. But I think I was "happier" when I had just 3/4 blushes and a couple of palettes, lol. Things got really worse when I started following blogs and tutorials on YT back in 2008. This has really killed me, lol ! I did this experience : I stayed away from YT, blogs and makeup forums for 3 months and didn't feel the need to buy anything. I saved tons of money, lol. Now I only buy a couple of things here and there by MAC mainly because I refuse to be a "victim" of their non-stop LE collections. 

I've recently been through my makeup, throw a couple of things that had dried or expired, gave a lot to my friends, sold a couple of new and unused things, I still have to go through my MAC E/S because I have lots of extravagant colours that I bought because I saw a gorgeous tutorial on YT 3 years ago but finally never used the colours to do it on myself. Or it didn't look what I thought it would. So yeah, makeup makes me happy, I use most of what I get because I change my style of makeup everyday, except for my MAC shadows because I can't go through 5 palettes in the morning and spend time choosing so I must find another way or another kind of palettes to actually see what shades I have.
I'm not reading beauty blogs as much as I used to, only following 2 or 3 people on YT and I've noticed that I'm less tempted to buy.


----------



## grace04

I have a problem with being continuously on the hunt for that special item that will transform me into what I'd like to look like!  Unfortunately, that is never going to happen, and I seem to never realize that.  I also tend to feel pampered when an SA does a makeover on me.  So, yes - I do regret buying too much makeup, but I'm gradually learning to rein it in because nothing is going to be that much better than what I already have!


----------



## knics33

Hmmm... yes and no. In one sense, I have too much makeup for one person. Period. But on the other hand, beauty is a hobby of mine. 

I will say though that within in the past year and a half I have just about cut out buying new makeup... with the exception of staples (favorite foundation, primer, moisturizer, etc.) I used to go crazy with limited edition collections and make a Sephora visit at least once a month, but that has stopped. 

I have really enjoyed "shopping my collection"... I have rediscovered so many products that were pushed to the back of the drawyer. I also no longer buy shades that I know I will never use. I used to be SO bad about this. Like, how much use am I really going to get out of that electric blue shadow, ya know?


----------



## deltalady

I don't regret it. I'm finally at a place where I am happy with my collection.  I only buy to replace used up items, although I am an admitted concealer whore. Fortunately, I have a younger college aged sister who gladly takes my unwanteds.  When I first really got into makeup, I used to follow the MAC collection releases.  That lasted all of about 6 months.  Now, I can't tell you the last time I was at a MAC counter.  I've moved on to better quality brands such as Dior and MUFE.


----------



## ramblingdoll

knics33 said:


> Hmmm... yes and no. In one sense, I have too much makeup for one person. Period. But on the other hand, beauty is a hobby of mine.
> 
> I will say though that within in the past year and a half I have just about cut out buying new makeup... with the exception of staples (favorite foundation, primer, moisturizer, etc.) I used to go crazy with limited edition collections and make a Sephora visit at least once a month, but that has stopped.
> 
> I have really enjoyed "shopping my collection"... I have rediscovered so many products that were pushed to the back of the drawyer. I also no longer buy shades that I know I will never use. I used to be SO bad about this. Like, how much use am I really going to get out of that electric blue shadow, ya know?



I feel sooo the same! I used to buy ocean greens and blues just because I had to have them, those babies were sooooo gorgeous in the pan even though I knew that I would barely used them. I've stopped this. I've stopped buying colors that I know won't work for me or that I simply won't use.
One very good trick to rediscover or use what you've completely forgotten in your stash is to have a little basket : I select a couple of products on sunday evening and decide that I would use them the week after. That's how I manage to use everything I have and rediscover things with pleasure.


----------



## bagfashionista

kinda -- especially for eyeshadows. as much as i want to venture into the land of uncommon colors, i will always reach for the browns/nudes/neutrals. 

i WANT to get fantastic in makeup application, and thought that if i got the stuff, that's half the battle won....i forget that i actually need time and talent for it! whoops

so now i pretty much stick to the urban decay naked palette 1 and then change it up with lipsticks...oh, lipsticks..how i love lipsticks! (which is another collection that is slowly getting out of control -- but at least i stick mostly to drugstore brands and are bought during the sales/promotions + with coupons)


----------



## QTbebe

I tend to chnage my make up often... after using it for a few month... only 30% of it... I want to try new things (and when I was buying it, thought it was so small haha) anyways, I don't think I buy too much make-up. Only thing would be buying make-up that others had suggested but do not work for me... those go to waste.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I really regret it. At the moment, I have four foundations, six mascaras, five blushes, and more eyeshadows than I can count! I'm trying to use up what I have and only buy what I know works for me. It's hard to use it up though when the colors aren't what you really like to use!


----------



## candiebear

Yes! I stopped buying makeup a long time ago (when Naked first came out) I have way too much and I always end up giving away most my stuff to my sisters. I still have way too much. Blegh! I've tried to dive in to skincare instead.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Yes! At one point I had so much, it was embarrassing and  waste - there was no way I would ever be able to use it all. I was able to get rid of the excess years ago and now try hard to only buy what I need.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I know I have too much make up and it never stops me from buying more. I'm a fool


----------



## chako012

Yes, I think I spend way to much on make up- I have a lot unopened in my drawer and it makes me feel bad and so much waste..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yes, I do.. but at least know now what works & what doesn't...

But for me, now, its all about skincare


----------



## omiart

I regret buying so many eyeshadows and lip products. I was really into watching youtube makeup videos about a year ago and I bought a lot of makeup during that period. Now I have a lot of lipsticks and lipglosses that I've opened and used once or twice and I have to throw them away now because they've gone bad. As for eyeshadows, I don't think the average person really needs more than one good palette. Eyeshadows are one of those things that are really hard to work through so once you buy one you're stuck with it for a long time. I really hate seeing all the stuff that I've bought and never used because it just feels so wasteful. The only things I really buy now are cover-ups like foundation/concealer and mascara because those things actually get used up =/


----------



## pquiles

omiart said:
			
		

> I regret buying so many eyeshadows and lip products. I was really into watching youtube makeup videos about a year ago and I bought a lot of makeup during that period. Now I have a lot of lipsticks and lipglosses that I've opened and used once or twice and I have to throw them away now because they've gone bad. As for eyeshadows, I don't think the average person really needs more than one good palette. Eyeshadows are one of those things that are really hard to work through so once you buy one you're stuck with it for a long time. I really hate seeing all the stuff that I've bought and never used because it just feels so wasteful. The only things I really buy now are cover-ups like foundation/concealer and mascara because those things actually get used up =/



Agree with all of this!


----------



## susu1978

No, because I know that I will use it all up one day ( fingers crossed) plus it makes me feel good


----------



## *MJ*

OMG, do I ever!! I was the one waiting with my list at the MAC counter the morning a new collection was released!! It was crazy!! I stopped that several years ago, but I do still buy the occasional item, mostly Dior, Chanel, or Tom Ford. But I realize that I have more makeup than I could ever use, and that I've spent a small fortune on it!! I do however make an effort to use as much as I can. I love doing bold and colorful eyeshadow looks, and do lots of different looks with the items in my stash. That makes me feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## nicci404

Yes, I do. I have slowed down a lot and feel a lot better. To be honest TPF wasn't helping...when I would see the others buy items from various collections esp the high end brands I would want to pick up some of it as well even though I did not need it at all.  A lot of the time it would still be in its packaging for weeks. I ended up returning some of it because it is clear that if I haven't taken it out and USED it, then I don't really have a need for it . 

When I watch some girls on YouTube doing reviews or hauls and they have 5 or more eye shadow palettes I just think to myself, who really needs that many? Or drawers of blushes and lipsticks. None of them have careers in the beauty industry but they keep buying more and more. It is just too overwhelming for me. I guess I don't like to have too many choices. 

I used to not wear blush but then I started buying it and now have a small collection of blushes and highlighters that I am not too happy about. I have 2 bags full of make up, tons of samples, etc of stuff I got that didn't work out...totally wasteful. My boyfriend said since I have changed he isn't sure what to get my for Xmas because before it would be so simple - make up! I told him I don't want any make-up this year. I have invested my $$ into good skincare. 

I also didn't participate in the Sephora VIB sale last month - to me if I really needed an item I would have bought it LONG before a sale to show up.


----------



## bagshopr

I used to buy so much more than I do now.  I had to have the latest items that I read about in the magazines.  I have seriously curtailed my cosmetic spending and make myself finish a product before replacing it.  Of course I do allow myself more than one color in a product.
I also have stopped buying the most expensive brands just because of the name.  Many drugstore items work well for me.  I have never used *any* product that made me look noticeably better than another brand, so if I can save money I am doing it!  For example, Cover Girl foundation rather than Chanel.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I don't feel bad but I've definitely noticed I was just buying to have it. I've since stopped buying a lot I'm only replacing things now. I did go thru and toss a lot of stuff I never use. 

Now that I've found my HG mascara I can stop buying random ones to try.


----------



## UnderTheStars

Yes. I feel like I'm always broke, then I look at my makeup and have to laugh. That's why I feel broke. 

I swear 85% (probably more) is just neutral eyeshadow. 
And have the time I get mascara and don't use it.


----------



## tadpolenyc

good question. yes and no. on the one hand, i spend way too much on items that i know i will hardly ever use, but on the other hand, they're pretty, so it makes me happy just looking at them plus i love having all these color options to choose from every morning.


----------



## rainbowrose

I only regret stuff when it turns out to be a crap product or wrong colour or something like that. Everything else I pretty much end up using. Guess I'm not too much of a collector.


----------



## Ligea77

candiebear said:


> Yes! I stopped buying makeup a long time ago (when Naked first came out) I have way too much and I always end up giving away most my stuff to my sisters. I still have way too much. Blegh! I've tried to dive in to skincare instead.



I've started doing this recently too, but it's just another way to channel the addiction!


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Yes. I have waaaaay too much.  I have just retired (no kidding) about 30 lip products to make way for some more that need love. 

Ridiculous if I say so myself!!!!


----------



## sansandy

Yes, I do. I used to buy at least 2 items from MAC collections and ended up not using most of them. I've stopped buying them for almost 2 years now. I only buy what I need.


----------



## rainrowan

I had to purge a bunch of expired Chanel and Dior lipsticks, that was quite expensive loss. I'm trying to stick with one or two MAC lipsticks per year. 

My weakness is usually trying to find that elusive eyeshadow color or that perfect shade of red lipstick that I think will save the world, but none ever quite right


----------



## heiress-ox

Yes! I used to go crazy over EVERY MAC collection and now I do alot better, but have become obsessed with other brands. I honestly, don't buy just to buy, I like trying new products & do have a youtube channel where I review. However, my problem is that if I see something pretty, I HAVE to have it even if I don't need it and I don't look for dupes often enough.

At the end of the day, I have an insane collection of makeup, way more than one person needs for one face so I do need to work on purging some of it, but I have separation anxiety. Even if I haven't worn something for a long time, I always think 'what if' I want to wear it & i've given it away!


----------



## BarbAga

I have way to much of everything makeup related. I am obsessed with brushes, and buy 2, 3 if I like the brush. Just in case they stop making it.


----------



## libertygirl

I don't really regret my make-up purchases except if I hate the product and it's high-end - nothing more annoying than that (and you can't return in the UK). I really enjoy the make-up I have - I like having choices and putting together different looks 

It's definitely cheaper than indulging a Chanel purse habit anyway! Saying that, I did go a bit nuts over Christmas so will *try* not to buy any more over the next few months...


----------



## Appaloosalover

I regret how much make up I have sometimes as I am never going to use it all , never, especially as lip products etc go out of date


----------



## Pursegrrl

I've spent a TON on makeup over the years, but I really truly feel I have enough right now and am happy.  What a great feeling!  Other than the stuff that needs continual replacing like foundation, loose powder and mascara, I've got a great collection of shadows, liners, lipsticks, glosses.  I change my makeup daily (I do the basic black liner and mascara but change e/s or skip it altogether) and I love 'shopping my collection,' as someone else posted in here.

XXXOO PG


----------



## xhalted1

I do sometimes because I don't use it all as much as I should.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't have a crazy collection by any means but I definitely have much more than I need or use.


----------



## kirsten

Yes, I do. I spent SOOO much on make up the past week or two. I don't know what's happening to me but I have gone crazy just wanting more and more make up. I used to be really into make up late teens to about 24. Not like this though, back then I wore the same stuff and colors day after day but still quite a bit of make up. Then I completely stopped for a couple years, wearing nothing, but then one day a couple weeks ago I decided I needed to wear it again. So I guess I feel like I am playing catch up but the amount I've accumulated in the past couple days is ridiculous. At least I talked myself into taking some stuff back that I knew I would never wear. I took back some recent collections MAC released and I pretty much bought it all so I would have the whole collection but there was definitely some stuff I would never touch, so it went back.

Still I kept
1 face cream
1 face serum
3 primers
3 foundations
2 powders
2 mascaras
2 eyeshadows (UD Vice and Naked 2)
5 blushes :shame:
9 MAC lipsticks
1 NARS lipstick
2 Illamasqua lipsticks
3 lipglosses
5 MAC brushes

What went back:
4 MAC eyeshadows
3 MAC Blushes
4 MAC lipsticks
2 MAC brushes
1 face serum

And I am telling myself NO MORE make up until at least February! When the MAC Archie   Comics collection comes out.


----------



## apolina

kirsten said:


> Yes, I do. I spent SOOO much on make up the past week or two. I don't know what's happening to me but I have gone crazy just wanting more and more make up. I used to be really into make up late teens to about 24. Not like this though, back then I wore the same stuff and colors day after day but still quite a bit of make up. Then I completely stopped for a couple years, wearing nothing, but then one day a couple weeks ago I decided I needed to wear it again. So I guess I feel like I am playing catch up but the amount I've accumulated in the past couple days is ridiculous. At least I talked myself into taking some stuff back that I knew I would never wear. I took back some recent collections MAC released and I pretty much bought it all so I would have the whole collection but there was definitely some stuff I would never touch, so it went back.
> 
> Still I kept
> 1 face cream
> 1 face serum
> 3 primers
> 3 foundations
> 2 powders
> 2 mascaras
> *2 eyeshadows (UD Vice and Naked 2)*
> 5 blushes :shame:
> 9 MAC lipsticks
> 1 NARS lipstick
> 2 Illamasqua lipsticks
> 3 lipglosses
> 5 MAC brushes
> 
> What went back:
> 4 MAC eyeshadows
> 3 MAC Blushes
> 4 MAC lipsticks
> 2 MAC brushes
> 1 face serum
> 
> And I am telling myself NO MORE make up until at least February! When the MAC Archie   Comics collection comes out.



LOL! I love that you counted two huge palettes as two eyeshadows. I like your style.


----------



## MsBusyBee

I regret not using the makeup that I purchase. I tend to buy things simply because of the packaging. Awful I know


----------



## dpgyrl026

No.  Like toys, it gave me lots of fun playing time so no regrets at all.  With that said, I only replenish when I run out.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

I regret buying so much!  I used to go into MAC to pick up something new and started realizing that there was nothing I needed.  The sales girl would suggest something and I would have it already or I'd come out with double of some crazy shade.  I bought makeup just to kill time while my hubby worked.  I had some friends over and told them to go crazy. I kept what I wanted and the rest is gone. I went from a train case to a small cosmetic pouch and I get so much more use out of what I have now!!  I've moved onto nail polish.


----------



## MissNataliie

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> I regret buying so much!  I used to go into MAC to pick up something new and started realizing that there was nothing I needed.  The sales girl would suggest something and I would have it already or I'd come out with double of some crazy shade.  I bought makeup just to kill time while my hubby worked.  I had some friends over and told them to go crazy. I kept what I wanted and the rest is gone. I went from a train case to a small cosmetic pouch and I get so much more use out of what I have now!!  I've moved onto nail polish.



You can *never* have too much nail polish!


----------



## ValHerself

Never! You never know when you are going to need a certain shade of eyeshadow to compliment an outfit...yeah im guilty of buying too much makeup and not using it at times


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I def regret it.. I find myself always always giving makeup away. I figured this is the year to keep it minimal. No point in hoarding when makeup has an expiry date .. I have Naked and Naked 2 which is enough for eyeshadow & I might get one more palette just for some "crazier" colors & thats the end to that. I have 10 mascaras right now which will need to be tossed out in a few months so that was a waste.. keeping that to 2-3 max from now on. I really don't feel like lipsticks need to be thrown out so I will continue to buy any color that interests me here and there. Cannot believe the amount that goes to waste every year *sigh*


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I don't have any regrets until I look at it all in my drawer & mu cases. Then I'm like damn that's alotta $$$$ sitting there! I have alotta shadows. Certain shades go w/ certain outfits. So its justification in my mind.


----------



## yarbs83

I just did a purge of all my makeup that just wasn't right for me or that I felt I'd had too long. I definitely felt regret tossing things and seeing things I like, but just *never* use. I'm cutting back on my drugstore makeup purchases. I tend to buy a lot there thinking it's inexpensive - but then I buy more than one shade, ect and the cost equals what I would spend on a more expensive product. When I buy higher end products, I tend to only buy what I truly love and I do much more research before purchasing. I'm definitely thinking that I want to collect less and use what I love more.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I don't regret it necessarily, but I recently realized that I do have a serious addiction.    I am putting myself on a major ban, but it won't be easy!


----------



## sasha_rana

I wouldn't say I regret buying what I have (at least not yet), but more like I wish I had spent my money more selectively. I used to love making purchases from all the new collections across brands, both low end and high end, because I love variety and trying new things as well as having limited edition and discontinued items. But realistically, one can only use so much, and some products end up being neglected.

In the past 1-2 years however, my spending on makeup/beauty products has decreased dramatically. This is mainly because I stopped wearing makeup every day and could no longer justify adding to an already substantial collection that was not being used. Also, my budget had become a bit tighter, so I no longer had the luxury of buying whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted. 

I must say that buying less has really changed my perspective! Now when I buy any piece of makeup, it feels so much more special than before; like a real treat! This mindset directs me to purchase things that I know I really want rather than everything I see and think I want. It also allows me to purchase more expensive items without any guilt.


----------



## jen_sparro

I regret not having a money tree so I can buy more! I've only just started buying make-up within the last couple of months


----------



## papertiger

I think people are quite hard with themselves (and I am someone who hates waste). I think you all have to forgive ourselves a little more 

There is bound to be a little 'waste' with make-up at many stages. 

1. Young and experimenting, finding a style that works or is in fashion 

2. When make-up styles changes drastically and suddenly old stuff feels so out of date or buying lots of new products that don't quite work 

3. 'Miracle' products that don't deliver. Buying another miracle. 

4. Buying stuff that looks great put on right, but not having the hour to put it on carefully in the morning. 

5. Buying something so beautiful in the pot/palette, too good to use :shame:

6. etc 

ITA with the people who say they now stick to what they know suits them and they wear, I think we are all trying to get there 

You know what though, some things I didn't think I'd use, almost gave up on, suddenly I do get around to using because I make myself (ultimatum, use or throw!) and it becomes a habit


----------



## lacey29

I regret all the time I spent researching makeup online/youtube/makeupalley, only to find myself trying an "amazing drugstore product" and never really using it or liking it all that much. Sure they weren't expensive, but recently when I did a purge, I realized I could have bought one or two higher end products if I hadn't wasted money experimenting. I have not regretted any of my high end purchases- and if I did, I returned them. You don't have that luxury with drugstore. The only drugstore products I will buy now are mascara and lip products.


----------



## ipudgybear

I used to hoard a lot of make up a few years when I first started getting into make up. Now I am getting better at choosing what I need to buy and what I want to buy. I don't regret buying so much make up now compared to before since I found majority of my HGs. I still have a lot of make up but I am slowly finding use for them.


----------



## fufu

Mixed feelings. Sometimes I felt why the hack I bought so many make up. On other days, I'm thrilled I get to select and choose the make up I want to use.


----------



## PracticalDiva

No regrets on my part but i'm not buying any more for now! I see Make-up as my creative expression. Like an extension of my style, so different colors reflect my mood and I love having the variety to choose from!


----------



## MJDaisy

fufu said:


> Mixed feelings. Sometimes I felt why the hack I bought so many make up. On other days, I'm thrilled I get to select and choose the make up I want to use.



good post. i totally agree and feel the same way


----------



## oceansportrait

I don't really regret it because it usually takes at least a few buys before I find that "holy grail" item that I eventually end up sticking to. It's hard to know if it's good for me just from sampling it in the store (especially for make up items like foundation).


----------



## Lady&theBag

I regret it.  I wish I could go back to the days of two or three eyeshadows, one or two lipsticks, and a few other products.  I have more than I will ever use.


----------



## pmburk

^ Honestly, sometimes I feel that way too, especially lately. I know I posted earlier in this thread, and I do enjoy buying makeup, and swapping/trading things I didn't use. But I remember the days when I only had 2 or 3 foundations to choose from, not 14 or whatever, and it really was much simpler! I like having a small variety for different looks, and it does take time to find those "Holy Grail" products, so I don't kick myself too much. I recently cleaned out & got rid of a TON of makeup, and I still have a lot left. Sometimes I feel like there are just too many choices in my makeup chest and life would be easier if I only had 2 blushes instead of 9. I've put myself on a ban until I use up some things.


----------



## nessquik

Yesterday, I tidied my make up collection for the first time in ages. While I only have a little bit of some things - eg 2 foundations, 1 concealer, 1 primer, a few basic eyeshadows - I have wayyyyy too much blushes and lipsticks. I really regret buying so much of them! It doesn't help that I fall for peaches and corals, so they all look similar.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

I did pot earlier but.... I bought an Alex 9 drawer thinking I will have some spare drawers. It isn't to be. I have decided to go on a low but for the year. I ban will not work for me. Have done a video on YouTube will post in the next couple of days if anyone is interested. 

Also,, For items that I finish I will be putting $ in the kitty and purchase a non MU reward. Ie LV stuff.


----------



## quinlanty

Not really, because it takes a while to find what works with your skin and what look you like. But there are def individual products that I regret buying so much!


----------



## missliberia

Hell no! I dive in and make makeup angels


----------



## missanne

missliberia said:


> Hell no! I dive in and make makeup angels



Too funny!


----------



## missliberia

missanne said:


> Too funny!



 love my makeup stash!


----------



## alice87

I like my makeup. I only have two powders, one for staying over or gym, and another one I use. 2-3 blushes, 2-3 mascaras. I probably have 20 plus eyeshadows, plus naked pallete, 20 lipsticks and glosses, 10 plus perfumes. I try to use everything I have. I do use lipsticks every single day, several times a day, and some last me 5 years...


----------



## alice87

TurkishDeeelite said:


> I did pot earlier but.... I bought an Alex 9 drawer thinking I will have some spare drawers. It isn't to be. I have decided to go on a low but for the year. I ban will not work for me. Have done a video on YouTube will post in the next couple of days if anyone is interested.
> 
> Also,, For items that I finish I will be putting $ in the kitty and purchase a non MU reward. Ie LV stuff.


Great idea about Alex drawer!


----------



## Wanted

Honestly, I do, but its really hard for me to stop. There are always new things coming out that I don't want to miss out on. But I have waaaaay more makeup than I will ever use and I constantly worry about it going rancid or bad eventually. It hasn't happened as of yet but I dread the day it will.


----------



## sndypchez

I do...I've been buying like crazy the last few months and honestly I just don't have the time in the morning to do much other than the basics so I feel like everything will go bad too. It's these darn beauty bloggers that I've stumbled on recently that totally enable me lol!


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

alice87 said:


> Great idea about Alex drawer!



It's actually a great unit for "stuff" It has such a small footprint, it doesn't take up that much space at all.


----------



## alice87

TurkishDeeelite said:


> It's actually a great unit for "stuff" It has such a small footprint, it doesn't take up that much space at all.



I actually run to IKEA to look at it, thinking how did I miss it before! Thanks again. Not sure that size I will get, but definitely need one.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yes... I wished I discovered my HGs before buying all the failures that I can't really get rid of until they totally expire...


----------



## italian1224

ramblingdoll said:


> Yes and No. Lol. Depends on my mood actually.
> I've always been in love with colours, textures, glitter, effects, makeup. I've always spent money on lots of beauty products, as far as I can remember. The difference is, couple of years ago, my stash used to fit in a drawer. I had one holder for my brushes and one for all my pencils, everything included.
> Now I have over 150 MAC ES (including quads and LE pots) and I barely use them because the more you have, the less you know what you really have, you know it's there so it kind of makes you happy. But I think I was "happier" when I had just 3/4 blushes and a couple of palettes, lol. Things got really worse when I started following blogs and tutorials on YT back in 2008. This has really killed me, lol ! I did this experience : I stayed away from YT, blogs and makeup forums for 3 months and didn't feel the need to buy anything. I saved tons of money, lol. Now I only buy a couple of things here and there by MAC mainly because I refuse to be a "victim" of their non-stop LE collections.
> 
> I've recently been through my makeup, throw a couple of things that had dried or expired, gave a lot to my friends, sold a couple of new and unused things, I still have to go through my MAC E/S because I have lots of extravagant colours that I bought because I saw a gorgeous tutorial on YT 3 years ago but finally never used the colours to do it on myself. Or it didn't look what I thought it would. So yeah, makeup makes me happy, I use most of what I get because I change my style of makeup everyday, except for my MAC shadows because I can't go through 5 palettes in the morning and spend time choosing so I must find another way or another kind of palettes to actually see what shades I have.
> I'm not reading beauty blogs as much as I used to, only following 2 or 3 people on YT and I've noticed that I'm less tempted to buy.



Which YT people do you follow??


----------



## Sweet Fire

I have all HGs now so I'll rarely be purchasing anything unless its a replacement or really unique. Very happy with my modest collection.


----------



## Jannychu

When it comes down to either applying makeup or being late to work/school, yes, those are the times when I regret having as much as I do LOL.

To go without makeup (or my preferred look) or to be on time. I'm sure all of us have had this dilemma before haha.


----------



## Myrkur

I actually barely made any 'make up mistakes'. I loved Chanel from the beginning and only buy what I need + what suited me + also some things from MAC. I know what I need and only buy those things, so I won't regret buying my purchases.


----------



## jbkeylargo

I not only collect purses, shoes, perfume, I also collect mackup! LOTS of it! Why do I need every single eye shadow Bobbi Brown makes? Why do I need every single lip gloss Chanel comes out with? I recently realized threw watching a Jenna Marbles video that I'm a GOO HORDER!!! Yep a bonafided GOO HORDER! I need all the colors, all the different smells, I need it all! Don't you? I mean this here lip gloss has tiny sparkles in it and this one over here in the same color has larger sparkles in it and this one over here has a combination of large and small sparkles in it!! I just love mackup! Granted I'm O Natural 99% of the time I still find the need to shop for new compacts with the new colors of the season! 
   Some of my most favorite brands include but not limited to Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, Trish McEvoy, Chanel, Guerlain, Givenchy, Le Métier, Erno Lazo, La Mer, Chantecaille, just to name a few also in the mix some drug store cheepies just because I felt I maybe didn't have that color!  So I'm going to try to post a few pictures of my mini Sephoria collection in my bathroom. Be nice and assure me and Jenna aren't the only ones!!


----------



## jbkeylargo

I hope these photos are uploading! If they are this is just what's visible, I have lots of dwars space!!


----------



## Lyn2005

I think it's a good type of hoarding, because the makeup and skincare eventually gets used up too! Don't feel too bad, you are in lots of good company. I hoard makeup and beauty products too *hugs*


----------



## Love Of My Life

What I do with products that I haven't used or used once is sterilize them & give to my
local women's shelter..

They love it & I don't feel as though anything has gone to waste


----------



## jwhitlock

This morning I figured out that I have WAAAAY TOOOOOO MUCCCCCCH in the way of makeup. Just at first glance, out in the open, I counted EIGHT different cheek colors. EIGHT! Without even really looking. I need to be on a BAN!


----------



## swtstephy

I do it too. Almost every time Urban Decay and Too Faced come out with a new palette I want it and eventually I do end up buying it. So now I have lots of palettes that I've never touched and is just sitting there.


----------



## angel143

Ugh! I just realized that I have drawers upon drawers of things that I'll never use. Especially since the only thing I really change when doing my makeup is the eyes. I'm placing myself on a makeup ban until one of hte products I use regularly runs out. Which I think will take another 6 months. ush:


----------



## choozen1ne

I have a really large collection of MAC , all estimate numbers , 170 single eyeshadows , 15 premade quads , 80 blushes , 50 lip-glosses , 15 lipsticks  10 full size pigments and a few eyeliners , bronzers , and other random Limited edition items.
I only regret about 20 items , most are just colors that don't work or formulas that I had a bad reaction too . I use most of the stuff that is still safe to use and the rest is "archived" for perverse reason that I haven't figured out yet.  As far as collectors items go my makeup doesn't take up that much room . My nail polish collection takes up way more room and is larger too.  
The only issue I have is when I rarely mention to someone how much makeup I own and they react like I just told them I have 50 tons of dynamite in my house - it's just makeup.


----------



## carakitty

Appaloosalover said:


> I regret how much make up I have sometimes as I am never going to use it all , never, especially as lip products etc go out of date


I do not have a huge collection, but I watch all these makeup gurus on youtube and wonder how often they rotate/change their makeup collection. 

I thought they had a shelf life of 1/2 mo- 2 years depending on ingredients.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I was able to sell off some stuff (incl. perfume) that I don't use... made more than 200&#8364; with it lol. but I better not think about the loss lol


----------



## Cait

I don't regret it, but I really can't justify buying much, if any, more. I'm on a serious no-buy as a result, and not to toot my own horn, but I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## mira_uk

No, never. What I do regret are random impulse buys that I really don't use :/


----------



## gidramom

I should stop buying foundations (and concealer). I'm very picky about expiration date so I know they all goes to waste before I use them up.


----------



## Bcabo

hotshot said:


> What I do with products that I haven't used or used once is sterilize them & give to my
> local women's shelter..
> 
> They love it & I don't feel as though anything has gone to waste



What a good idea!  

I used to buy a lot more.  Then I realized I had so much stuff that I never used.
A lot I gave away to family/friends.  I haven't bought anything lately other than replacements for items I ran out of.  All my makeup fits in a Benefit case, I think it's the Lola?


----------



## Fljill

No and don't you either!! Ya ok so I have a small fortune invested in something I don't even ware but so what they keep pumping out pretty things ill keep buying them!! Here's some stuff 
	

		
			
		

		
	







 I can't stop myself!! There's more much much more!!


----------



## Fljill

I was worried all my pics wouldn't up load here's some more! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






 I would need 100 faces to use all this, I don't even ware makeup!! That's the sick part! I just buy it!!


----------



## Sisqo09

I dont have a lot of makeup, but Im on a ban this year. No more makeup shopping in 2013. Instead, I buy bags lol!


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

No, not at all! I really love makeup, although I don't wear it everyday. Esp. at home, when I want to rest my skin. But, I promised myself that it's enough for now, since I have invested a lot of money in it. And it'll last for 5 years or more (by my estimate). Besides, I'm very worried about the expiration dates.

Through it all I learned the quality is better than quantity.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I was trying to be on a make-up ban but I love make-up far to much not to engage in something, however I've always been pretty responsible regarding my decisions and my stash isn't large. So as long as they qualify as staples/HGs then I have no issue with indulging.


----------



## kaycake

I really should stop with the lipstick collections. I do regret the wet n wild matte lipsticks purchases recently. I bought almost all the color they have and when I start using them they're not that worth it :/


----------



## timelessbeauty

I always regret buying a lot of makeup, I mean it's my addiction but a lot of it I've given away or thrown out because it's been expired. I just can't keep up with having tons of makeup and forgetting to use them. I always have to rotate all my products to make sure that I'm using everything.


----------



## Nieners

Recently threw away everything that I didn't use, which hurt a little. But now I'm happy with what I have and I've recently bought everything that was on my wish list when I went to The States but I don't regret it at all because I know it's what I've been wanting for a long time. I guess it's fine as long as I use the things I have bought.


----------



## Couture_Girl

yeah but i try and give it to my mom or my friends


----------



## thbettina6

I may have posted on this thread before, but here's where I stand today...

Sometimes I wince when I think of all the money I've spent on products, many of which I ended up throwing away, hardly having used them.

But as someone else mentioned, makeup involves experimentation, and so some products aren't going to work out as you'd hoped, and they're going to be "wasted".

I'm happy to say that after a few years of collecting, I've gotten better at filtering out the hype about products. It takes a lot to get me excited about trying something new. And I've been lucky to find a few staples that I like so much, I've lost the urge to keep trying new products in those categories. 

I'm now at a point where I have everything I need for daily makeup, and I'm happy with it. (In the past, I had a lot of makeup but I didn't necessarily like all of it.) So anything I buy these days is an "extra" or a treat.

Honestly, I don't think I could have arrived at this point if I hadn't tried a lot of duds. 

Oh, and another thing that helped me is that I was finally able to sort out my skin problems. Makeup is so much easier to use and enjoy now that I'm not working so hard to control oil and cover breakouts.


----------



## my4boys

I do sometimes but I still buy more, I know I will not used a lot of it I have over 1,000 mineral shadows and yet I just bought 10.


----------



## vink

Yes, coz I can do so much more with that money. But then again, makeup is about experimenting and I do find some exceptional products that become my staples. Now, I only buy something I want as a treat once in a while. I'm still a sucker for nice and cute packaging, especially for blushes and lipstick.


----------



## kristinized

I do, because I have soooo many products that I've only used one time (and either the color didn't work for me, or caused me to breakout). So much money wasted!


----------



## sdkitty

I do regret when I buy something and months or years later it's not nearly used up.  But if it happens to be MAC, I can at least use it for back to MAC and get something for it.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm still doing good with making smart purchases. I have all staples and at this point I'm only really buying replacements.


----------



## NailPretty

of course, not.   I usually choose makeup kit with reasonable price. last week, I got a 32 colors lipsticks gel from BPS by FMG10, that save me 10% and I only spend less than 10$ to get them. cheap but good quality, I love it. 
Being beauty is life-career for a women, so please don't regret for buying too much on makeup. 
I remember words form Coco Chanel: when you wear a shabby dress, people noticed the dress, but when you wear a gorgeous dress, people keep You in mind. 
so, we should learn to decide which kind of makeup should deserve that much money. one day you spend right money on right things, you won't regret.


----------



## reganwh

I do regret buying a lot of my makeup. Since my job doesnt require me to wear makeup really on most days (im a nanny) I usually go bare faced. If I am having a particularly bad day or somewhere important to go, then I will usually use it. Now I only buy necessity (When I run out) and put all my $$ towards bags instead of makeup now


----------



## Ligea77

I've gotten bitten by the high end cosmetic bug lately and need to stop purchasing! Thankfully I did a massive cleanup a few weeks ago and my sisters and sister-in-law received a ton of unused to barely used makeup and skincare!


----------



## spylove22

of course but I always buy more


----------



## Twinmommy3901

Yes, especially when I have over 20 lip products that have never been opened and I have so many lipsticks and lipglosses that I sometimes forget what I own  

I always get suckered into buying from MAC limited edition collections because I feel like I better get it now while I can. I just hate missing out and then kicking myself for not buying things. Therefore, I just dish out the money- you only live once


----------



## ShkBass

I completely agree with many of you in this thread. I regret having so much of everything and still renting vs. owning a house


----------



## andrizpiz

no regrets! I love my makeup


----------



## bella601

Not at all


----------



## Hiyori

It fluctuates between a yes and a no from time to time. I tend to sigh in regret when I find forgotten and expired makeup.. Yet I can't help but to buy and buy, especially during sales!


----------



## AliseMU

Yes, but keep on buying more ^^


----------



## mrs moulds

Nope!


----------



## kiwi678

yes sometimes but still buy more lol


----------



## redrose000

Yes, I tend to overdo it when there are discounts, gotta stock up on your essentials.


----------



## chunkylover53

Not at all. Makeup gives me pleasure!


----------



## bags and bijoux

I am currently on a makeup ban. I am only allowing myself to repurchase things that are finished and need to be replaced. Otherwise I'm shopping my stash.


----------



## missbeyondstyle

NO!

I own about £30 worth of ELF, £60 worth of urban decay, £35 worth of MAC, £20 worth of Accesorize, 2 clinique mascaras (my only mascaras as I replace them all the time)  , one estee lauder blush, 5 drugstore/claires liners, 3 drugstore eyeshadows, one cc lipstick and tons of topshop and rimmel lipsticks and glosses, oh and a few body shop shadows.

My current obessions are MUA palettes and Benefit tint though replacements now ordered, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pinkstars

I've decided to cut down on my cosmetic purchases because there are so many items I have yet to wear or not even half way finish. The hardest part is, resisting the urge to buy something new.


----------



## GOALdigger

I do. I feel like I don't look any better with it for the most part  yet it so addictive. I keep thinking Im going to get that one item that's going "change my life"


----------



## Sweet Fire

It is very addictive! I'm struggling trying to find something to buy and can't think of anything but a new lipstick.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just a lipstick?!? There really has to be more. There just has to be.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And no


----------



## timelessbeauty

At times yes because I have makeup that I haven't even hit pan yet or just don't use. It is a waste of money at times but if it makes me happy then I don't think it's a big deal. There's worse addictions out there


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

yep, I haven't been buying anything for months. I have only been buying when I run out on things like mascara. I do feel like I have too much makeup, so I started clearing some of it out and giving it away. I never feel like I have too much nail polish. That is my playground.


----------



## Appaloosalover

Yes because when I look at all the lets face it unease scary make up I have and add it all together I could have bought a lovely handbag with all that money that I would keep for years rather than make up that will not get used and just go off,

But it's not like I bought it all in a big chunk like that, often I end up buying make up as a little pick me up or a little treat rather than spending far more on an item of clothing or accessories.


----------



## lucille.huynh

Nope.. 
I love to have large collection of cosmetics... nail art, brush sets....
I use all my cosmetics... i used to do combinations of eyeshadow color like creating new matching shade using available shades !!


----------



## Bcabo

GOALdigger said:


> I do. I feel like I don't look any better with it for the most part  yet it so addictive. I keep thinking Im going to get that one item that's going "change my life"



This!   


Before, every time I had some sort of special occasion, I would go buy new makeup for it. Finally, I looked at my stash and realized I had all this stuff that had only been used once! I went thru and sorted out what I really use, got rid of some, gave some away.  I took back a bunch of MAC containers and got a new lipgloss.  Now I have a fairly compact stash of items that I use regularly.  And I only replace what gets used up.  
Unfortunately, now my obsession has moved onto purses.  Sigh.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I really love having a variety of makeup and enjoy trying new things, but then when I realize I'm using the same things over & over... I do feel like I should tone down my need to randomly try things that I don't actually "need".


----------



## InimitableD

Yes, so much of it goes unused!  After a lot of trial and error though, I've found what works for me (at least for now), so I haven't bought nearly as much lately.


----------



## shoppaholic

I kind of now, coz I'm never gonna finish all of them in my lifetime lol.. What a waste


----------



## QTbebe

Yes, cause they expire and go bad, i hardly finish them. but if I don't buy new make up to try, I won't know what works.


----------



## xoxmb

Yes. I honestly only bought a lot of make up because of youtube. I didn't buy a crazy amount but still. I have 5 blushes- only one if it is my favorite, and a bunch of Revlon lip butters that I don't use. I guess everything else is fine.


----------



## Bratty1919

I rarely regret it- I buy products that are high quality and last forever. I've only bought one thing (an odd shade of lipstick) that I threw out because the shade looked bad on me


----------



## Storm Spirit

Yep. Even though I've cut down drastically on the amount of makeup I buy, my stash is still too ginormous for one person...


----------



## StylishFarmer

At my age, I have finally learned what works and what doesn't. I don't have too much compared to a lot of ladies here and that's just fine... But, I do have a weakness for certain colour lipglosses. I prefer a blue base as this makes my teeth look whiter. My lips are also quite pigmented, so the 'my lip colour but better' is really hard to find.


----------



## StylishFarmer

My collection of glosses. Basically variations of the same shade.


----------



## HermesParis

Definitely, I have cupboard full after cupboard full of the stuff


----------



## thbettina6

I've probably posted in this thread before, but here's what I have to say today  :

I did buy a lot of makeup for a few years, when I was wanting to learn more about it. A lot of it ended up in the trash because it didn't work for me, or because it was poor quality, or because I changed my look. (I've gone from "full coverage" to a more natural look.) 

At first I felt bad about spending so much. But now I look back and I see how much better my makeup looks, and I realize it has been a learning process, and experimentation with all those different products and colors was part of that. 

I've now settled on some favorite face and lip products, and I no longer buy a lot of those. I'm still learning about eye shadows, so I expect to continue to spend more-than-average on eye products for another year or two. And I've decided that's o.k.


----------



## Haan

I just cant have enough of it. Like shoes, bags and clothes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I used to have way too much and finally hit a point where it was ridiculous.  I stopped buying and only replaced items...period.  I've been doing this for about a year now and still have tons of unused items, but I'm narrowing everything down.  The biggest thing I focus on when I'm tempted to buy something is "why am I buying this?"  Am I buying it because I NEED it?  Am I buying it to stock up?  Am I buying it just because, etc?  Now I only buy items because I absolutely need them (i.e. I"ve completely run out).  It's great all around because I'm spending less, have more storage space in my bathroom, and can find what I'm looking for more easily.


----------



## mzmir

Haan said:


> I just cant have enough of it. Like shoes, bags and clothes.



I hear ya. 
Except bags. As much as I love, I'm extra picky.

Like clothes & shoes.... I'm getting rid of boxes full :wondering
Then you think "man, I paid $XXXX for all of this..."

...although I came to this section to buy more....


----------



## sanmi

I have a cupboard that is loaded with various makeup items from different brands. 
I will try to list and store them properly.
1 drawer for foundations
1 for Loose powder
1 for lipstick or lip gloss and the list goes on.
I can't get enough of them.. &#128516;


----------



## snowbubble

I can totally relate... I have a huge tub of un-used makeup, from Chanel to Drug store brand..  

Oh my makeup addiction, I always want to try new things.
Sephora, Ulta, etc.. is dangerous for me.. :/


----------



## milksway25

i dont regret buying too much make up at all because i like changing my look and also i do try to use it all up before it expires. i circulate it every week i would use some then after this week i will use different color/ shades. that way i dont waste any of it:giggles:. i buy mostly Tom Ford and Chanel make up so i would not like myself if it any of it goes bad. so far so good


----------



## Samia

Sometimes I do, but I haven't bought any this year and trying go through what I already have.


----------



## Couture_Girl

yep, i have a butt load, and i don't wear makeup on the weekdays, so now i feel slightly dumb -__-


----------



## *schmoo*

I regret not returning the stuff I regret. I forget that many places let you return/exchange makeup


----------



## Kimber7

YES! I recently went through my collection and kept the things I know I'll use. I'm giving the rest away to friends/family that I think it will suit.


----------



## gracekelly

Funny that I am seeing this today because last night I made the decision to go through the drawer and throw out tons.  I have stuff that is probably older than some of the posters on this thread and it has got to go!  I have bought so much in the last 3 months that I have no room for it all!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Now that I've pretty much stopped buying make up I'm getting freebies from events all the time. Not really sure what to do with stuff I don't like lol


----------



## mars702

My Dh heard a stat that women spend about 30k a lifetime on cosmetics. Average is about $500 a year. I asked if that included just make up or skin care too. He didn't know. He went to to say I'm probably triple that amount. I was highly offended because there's no way I spend that much. He challenged me to add up all my items I bought this year just sitting out near my sink. I took him up in that and was up to 500 very quickly. Needless to say I'm having serious regrets right now. I'm only going to buy to replace for a while. I can use the money I save for a new bag!


----------



## debssx3

The only regrets I have is buying a BB cream thats too light for me. Im hoping to buy a darker
foundation so I can mix it with the Bb cream. Other than that, I dont have regrets. My make up collection is a decent size and I only buy make up I know Ill use. I only use make up 3x a week anyways and the rest of the week I like to give my face a break.


----------



## Ghettoe

I answered this question in a similar fashion in the wardrobe page but I think I have reverse hoaderism (I know that's not a word but hey...). I just give away stuff and sell stuff so easily when it just sits there. The only thing I have a lot of is books because I don't know if I should sell them or something like that. I'm going to try and see if I can trade them on amazon for credit.


----------



## gracekelly

I did the big throw out today and most of it was not purchased.  I had so many freebbee gift with purchase lipsticks and eye shadows it was ridiculous.  Now I can stick to the make-up I paid for


----------



## MarneeB

CrackBerryCream said:


> Now that I've pretty much stopped buying make up I'm getting freebies from events all the time. Not really sure what to do with stuff I don't like lol


 



Send all that stuff you don't like my way ! I never regret what I spend on makeup cause I rarely buy a name brand and when I do it's usually not full size. It's just not in my budget to spend that much money on cosmetics. Wish it was because I love it!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yeah that's why I don't get too excited about the gift with purchases because there's rarely anything I just have to have that's in them, plus it can make you buy more than you really need just to get the GWP which ends up being a waste.

If I don't love it, I don't buy it.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MarneeB said:


> Send all that stuff you don't like my way ! I never regret what I spend on makeup cause I rarely buy a name brand and when I do it's usually not full size. It's just not in my budget to spend that much money on cosmetics. Wish it was because I love it!



I wished shipping costs here weren't so high  not even joking, sending a parcel from Austria is expensive in general and if it was to go to the US the shipping fees would most likely be higher than the make up contents in there... I also have a friend in the UK complaining why I'm not sending him some of the freebies


----------



## gracekelly

I think my appropriate answer to the thread title is I regret buying the things that I did not need just so I could qualify for the free gifts which I hardly if ever used and just threw out!


----------



## purseprincess32

I have quite a bit of makeup and I've recently made a serious effort to not buy anymore until I use up what I have.. Granted I just recently bought the new Urban Decay Vice 2 Palette... Josie Maran Gelee cheek blush etc... I'm a sephora VIB so it's kinda hard when there is some many great products. haha


----------



## MsBeckyBean

I do regret it, and yet that doesn't seem to stop me from buying more.  I'm trying to make a concerted effort to stop shopping but I am such a sucker for pretty packaging.  It is especially tough now, when all the holiday collections are being released.  I would like to go through my stash and maybe sell off unused products and donate those that still have lots of life in them.


----------



## kathyrose

I regret it only when it comes time to chuck something out....which is rare. I dispose lipsticks and glosses when they smell off, use mascara until the tube is dry and hang on to my eye shadows until they're all gone or I have some other use for them (since my daily routine is moisturizer and lip gloss usually only). I like makeup cause they're pretty (colors, designs...you name it). I especially am loving Physicians Formula lately. Those cute hearts in their blushes and bronzers melt my heart.


----------



## koreanps

Yes because I end up not using it, plus I always buy the wrong shades for my skin


----------



## nguyenp

I buy very little make up because I don't use it as much. It takes me forever just to use up the sample size stuff! I only get the necessary items and stick to re-buying my go to products. 
Negative side is that it actually make me miss out on some amazing new products, like I recently discovered with my foundation! 
I still try to limit my make up purchase and only reward myself with a high-end product twice a year or so. My drugstores purchase is only done after some quick research on my phone because I found many of them to be misses. Overall I choose quality over quantity!


----------



## nguyenp

I just realized I have never bought blush, eye shadow or mascara before in my life! I buy my skin care when it's gift with purchase - and utilize the make up items. The gift skin care products don't always suit my face skin, so I utilize them for my body/ hands. I think I got this utilizing attitude from my mum hahah


----------



## Samantha S

Yes, I sometimes regret seeing I ve bought so many make up stuff that I seldom use, as I am lazy to put on make up such as eyeliner, mascara, eye shadow. My regular make up products that I used are concealer, light foundation, compact powder, blusher and lipstick. I will only apply eye shadow when I want to feel special or beautiful. If I have a dinner event or night event, I will of course put on the full make up, but still I wear light make up to look natural.

So, yes, kinda regret buying so many eyeshadow, I have less than 10 in my collection.


----------



## Sophisticated1

Nope! I regret not learning how to use my stuff well.


----------



## HauteBaganista

I have tons of makeup. I cant get around to use everything myself because i have my favs and products for everyday wear. But it never fails, a product that i dont use really I eventually use on a friend or relatives makeup im doing.

Eventually it will get use, by somebody


----------



## Cheetah7

I sort of regret it because I don't use all of them but every time I'm at Sephora I just can't help myself.


----------



## HiromiT

I totally regret it for two reasons: 1) it goes bad/rancid before I'm finished and (2) I should be spending my money on skincare instead! With great skin, I wouldn't need so much makeup!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I regret it sometimes. I have been really naughty lately & bought a bunch of stuff when I already have years worth of stuff. But I wear full makeup every day & love pretty things. Sigh. This board has not been good for my addictions. This part of the year I buy the most stuff because of all the holiday sets. I try to buy during Ulta 20% off (4-5 times a year) or Sephora 10-20% off or during a really good gift with purchase. I am Sephora VIB & it sorta scares me that I am almost to Rouge status.


----------



## Brwneyed1

I use up my blushes, foundations & cover ups but I have a lot of lipsticks that I regret  ( always looking for that perfect color) and some eye shadows because I thought they looked muddy on me after a while. I need to go thru my stuff & toss what I haven't used.


----------



## pond23

I regret buying 1,001 lip glosses over the years because I hardly wear them. I have long curly hair that always gets stuck in gloss, so I tend to stick to satin and matte formula lipsticks alone. And yet I still can't resist the siren's call of a pretty lip gloss.


----------



## angelalam5

I do...when I think of all the money that's tied up in makeup drawers I do feel a bit guilty.


----------



## *schmoo*

I bought an Urban Decay shadow palette a couple of months ago that I only used once.  I forget what I have, or I avoid putting on certain makeup because it's hard to take off.  I won't be buying eye shadow again in the near future.  I also have tons of free makeup gift with purchase that have gone untouched.


----------



## Apelila

I don't regret it I have my vanity drawers and acrylic drawers on top that filled with my makeup I do love my stash...and just doing my makeup routine everyday before my day start i luv it and enjoy it The best part is the minute I sat in front of my vanity and looking all the beautiful makeup...I would say it feels good and It's worth it..


----------



## purseprincess32

I bought the Vice 2 palette and I don't use it that much compared to the Naked 2. And I have a lot of lipglosses and a few blushes which I don't use as much as I should. This year I'm going to not purchase anymore new makeup products until I use up a lot of the products I already have. The only thing I will keep repurchasing frequently are drugstore mascara's. I also have way too many lotions, hand and body lotions which I need to use up before buying more.


----------



## Cerasela

I love makeup way too much and I simply can't restrain myself or follow a budget. But sometimes I'd like to be able to stop buying so much. Doing this I'd have a lot more money for shoes! 

The only makeup product I regret buying so much of it are my powders. I have way too many and I can't use them up 'till the expiration date. I really have to change this bad habbit of mine!


----------



## pink sapphire

No I love all my makeup have brought a lot of lipsticks lately around 20 plus hate to count.


----------



## TygerKitty

The only makeup I regret buying are either crappy products, products that just don't work for me, or stuff I bought because it's pretty but that I don't use (usually lipsticks and lip glosses).  Other than that, nope!  Love my makeup!

Mascaras and liquid eyeliners are pretty much the only things that I get frustrated with throwing away when they go bad/expire - especially if they were good and I just forgot I had it open or whatever.  I'm trying to be better about limiting myself to how many I have open so that I don't create extra waste/waste money.


----------



## Ligea77

I've been keeping a box for items that I don't like or regret and any female that comes to our house gets first dibs. My sisters loved it when they came to visit and I like introducing people to brands or products that they don't know about. I've also made a drawer in our guest bathroom for overnight visitors in case they forgot anything. All of my gwp cleansers, moisturizers and mini shampoo and conditioners go in there. It's really come in handy, but we also have lots of friends who are forgetful!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i regret buying so much makeup bc now that im getting older i don't use it as much..i completely go without eyeshadow now (only eyeliner and mascara) and im also trying to replace my foundation for a tinted moisturizer or BB cream...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Is there somewhere to recycle old makeup? I have a lot of barely used stuff that I wish I could get rid of. Or at least recycle the packaging.


----------



## Nikonina

Yes I do regret. I tossed out a box of used and unused makeup in Jan. I can even think about how much I spent on these. Now I have a new rule to my makeup stash - maintain 3 sets of makeup (items I need in my everyday handbag stash; makeup bag for my gym back; makeup bag for workplace or extra stuff for different look or options). The difficult thing is to figure out what suits you and what not. Key reminder for me is stick to neutral and natural look.


----------



## phiphi

i recently discovered make-up and am loving it. hits and misses along the way but no regrets. it is the nicest 25 minutes of quiet time i have in a day.


----------



## Melora24

phiphi said:


> i recently discovered make-up and am loving it. hits and misses along the way but no regrets. it is the nicest 25 minutes of quiet time i have in a day.



Wow. On days where I manage to put make-up on, it's 3 min at most


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Yes, but I love my Chanel collection nonetheless


----------



## phiphi

Melora24 said:


> Wow. On days where I manage to put make-up on, it's 3 min at most



oh, oops! i meant that's the total time i take with hair/shower/makeup - that's my quiet time in the morning. 

i'd never get out of the house if it took me 25 minutes to do make-up. LOL!


----------



## shoeaddict2013

Back in college, I was pretty bad with buying tons of make-up I never used. Mostly sales from Sephora or drugstore brands, but nonetheless it was A LOT and I never used much. Looking back on that I think quality over quantity. Nowadays, I enjoy splurging on good brands, but I make sure it's stuff I use and not stuff that'll go to waste.


----------



## pink sapphire

I dont regret my makeup purchases have brought a ton of lipsticks lately around 25 maybe more love lipstick use different one almost every day.


----------



## ashlend

I only have one small drawer of makeup now, and even out of that, I keep a smallish kate spade cosmetics case with the makeup I REALLY use daily. I used to have a huge collection but wouldn't ever do that again, this really simplifies my life. Even with a fairly small collection, things tend to go bad before I can use them up completely.


----------



## pmburk

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Is there somewhere to recycle old makeup? I have a lot of barely used stuff that I wish I could get rid of. Or at least recycle the packaging.



YES! Sign up for the "beauty box" here in the Beauty forum. I think if you don't want to participate you can just mail your makeup to the person managing the box list. I also swap on MakeupAlley (a different website), so I can get rid of things I didn't like or won't use.

You can also try contacting women's shelters in your area to see if they will take gently used products. Some will.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Is there somewhere to recycle old makeup? I have a lot of barely used stuff that I wish I could get rid of. Or at least recycle the packaging.


 
Makeup Alley is a great way to get rid of items you no longer use and try new items, although I'm not sure if they're allowing new members to swap right now.


----------



## CountryGlamour

I know what I like and I only keep/buy what I actually wear. So, no.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

pmburk said:


> YES! Sign up for the "beauty box" here in the Beauty forum. I think if you don't want to participate you can just mail your makeup to the person managing the box list. I also swap on MakeupAlley (a different website), so I can get rid of things I didn't like or won't use.
> 
> You can also try contacting women's shelters in your area to see if they will take gently used products. Some will.



I feel like some of my makeup is so old, like 5 years, that I'd feel guilty having someone else use it. Doesn't makeup expire after a certain number of months anyway? Most of it is lipsticks and eyeshadow.


----------



## kaycake

yessssss! I have never hit pan on any eyeshadows, blush, bronzer, finished any lipsticks or foundation! but I can't help keep buying cause when something is on sale i just can't stop


----------



## LoVeinLA

I'm addicted so I buy a lot of skin care and makeup. I love them all!


----------



## pmburk

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I feel like some of my makeup is so old, like 5 years, that I'd feel guilty having someone else use it. Doesn't makeup expire after a certain number of months anyway? Most of it is lipsticks and eyeshadow.


 
In that case I wouldn't donate it either...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Yep, I'd just toss it.

A few days ago I cleaned out my bathroom cabinets and ended up throwing out 75 lipsticks and lots of old skincare, hair care, and bath & body products. :shame: Years ago I was somewhat of a beauty products hoarder. Over the years I've slowly thrown things out as they went bad. The purge from a few days ago was the last of it. Now I just have products I actually love and use.


----------



## MarneeB

I don't have a ton of makeup, & try to buy trial or sample sizes mostly to save money and so I can afford the good stuff lol! Every once in a while I go through my drawer of makeup and throw out the old stuff.


----------



## Bitten

I think everyone buys make up when they're young as they try to figure out their look, what is practical/achievable on a daily basis etc. 

As a lot of posters have said, once you get your general look sorted, unless you're a makeup artist or just really into cosmetics and prepping a different look every day, you tend to have a stable of products you use continuously and that you replace regularly. 

My stable products are:

- Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
- Giorgio Armani Maestro
- Giorgio Armani translucent loose powder
- Clinique Naturally Glossy mascara in Jet Black
- Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer

To this, I add eyeshadow and blush, which I might change up occasionally as I use them up. There are plenty of products I simply have no use for, from bronzers to illuminators. So I just don't buy them


----------



## Ruby_Red

This thread's been a great read. I love hearing about beauty shopping habits.

Personally, I do have some regrets. I'm not a serious collector, but until recently, I had a tendency to buy a lot of really bold, vivid makeup (especially eyeshadows) because the colors were all _so pretty_. But I never really used any of that stuff (I'm all about a simple cat-eye & red lipstick), so it just sat around. 

I finally realized this was a pretty huge waste, and spent some time figuring out the kind of makeup I actually use and wear (vs. the kind of makeup that I'm drawn to in Sephora). I make much smarter purchases now, and tend to buy things that I know I'll use... at least most of the time


----------



## Reina77

When I just started using make-up I experimented a lot because I had no idea of what looked good on me or what I was looking for in a specific product so I did end up with some make-up that I didn't use at all. Later I gave some of it to my little sister, tossed products that were years old or poor quality.
I think that I ended up with a well edited collection that really suits me


----------



## Shopmore

I am new to purchasing makeup so I am trying to not make random purchases.   I would like to buy the best of everything that I can afford so I will hopefully have no regrets.


----------



## megustapurses

I never regret it because I make a point to use everything I purchase. It's always nice to have options. The one thing I could have done without buying is a Smashbox eyeshadow palette. I use(d) 3 of 20 options available -_-. &#128529;


----------



## BarbAga

I am going to try not buying a ton of makup this year. Cant say I regret, just need to use what I have. 
I say as I am waiting on the new Dior to be delivered today.


----------



## megustapurses

BarbAga said:


> .
> I say as I am waiting on the new Dior to be delivered today.



 Ahahaha, this. &#128514; 
I was commenting in this thread as I was on sephora.com looking for some new stuff to buy&#128527;.


----------



## vecnb

Ive only really regretted buying drugstore makeup, I don't own any of it because I got rid of all of it, I regretted it when I still had it but obviously don't anymore because now I know lol I just hate cheap things.


----------



## GlamMani

I actually had a massive clear out of my make-up collection,as I realised that, even though some products were really pretty, I just didn't get much use out of them, and they were simply creating clutter on my dressing table. 

I wouldn't exactly say I regret buying them, but I'm very happy now that I've got back to just the everyday essentials, plus a handful of products for special occasions. I feel like I actually appreciate the small collection that I have now, and more importantly, I actually use the items I own. Also, there's something really satisfying about completely using up a make-up item!


----------



## purseprincess32

I've kind of decided that I do like both high end and drugstore but it's less about quantity but quality of the product. I believe whatever works best for you should be great. I'm more of a purse collector rather than makeup collector. Over the last 2 years I've branched out in terms of makeup brands.. and purchased more makeup. Prior to that the only brands I used were MAC, Shu Uemura, Shiseido, Dior, Chanel, and Revlon. I don't own 30 lipsticks or 20 blushes or 30 lipglosses... etc...


----------



## LVoeletters

I regret having to throw away expired items. I'm really trying to (now at least) restrain myself and only have a drawer full to choose from so I get the most out of my purchase. It's so hard!


----------



## LVoeletters

I've also learned I've bought similar colored products for myself as well without realizing it


----------



## kisskissbagbag

I do have a lot makeup but I tend to look for things I would wear everyday. Usually i buy a lot of lip products because I chapped lips. Sometimes I'll buy 4/5 in a small period of time just because I don't like worrying about running out


----------



## rutabaga

I regret buying makeup that didn't work for my coloring - a lot of that was MAC maybe ten years ago? It took some trial and error to get my collection to where it is now. I've pinned down most of my staple items and am more into skincare than color cosmetics. I still have a problem with buying lipcolors though. It's the easiest way to change up your look.


----------



## Laurensiavh

I don't!!! Honestly, I am such a make up hoarder. I need to throw away some make ups, but they always have cute packaging, it is hard for me to get rid of them!!!!


----------



## starsandbucks

I did a really big purge in December and had to take a look at how much makeup I had and how much I was throwing away and I was definitely regretting what I had purchased. I would fall into that trap of seeing stuff at Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth and immediately buy it because it was a great deal, but not necessarily the right makeup for me. So I had a lot of impulse purchases that were weird colors or barely used. 

I still buy a lot of makeup (I just do, I always will - it's just one of my hobbies) but I try to buy it more thoughtfully. I do have a problem though of being perfectly content with (for example) whatever foundation I'm using regularly at the moment and then something new catches my eye or I watch a YouTuber use a certain product and then I go out and buy that new foundation. I definitely didn't need it! But I love it and I use it. So I'm sort of struggling with that kind of buying, if I think it's ok or not.


----------



## murt

I regret buying so many eyeshadows - especially colourful ones. I rarely ever wear them, but I don't want to toss them just in case I have an '80s party to go to or something!


----------



## Ringerz

I am a makeup and skincare addict.  I could open my own mini Sephora.  I also buy new release products that supersede other products which are forgotten about.  A few weeks ago I thought that I must have a clean up and be tough and throw out things that I have had for more than 2 years and have only been used a couple of times.
I dread to think how much money I have spent, I totally agree about the Limited Release products!


----------



## missjenny2679

Nope.


Instagram-Missjenny2679


----------



## saintgermain

I regret my makeup purchases and have cut down substantially as I've gotten older. I didn't add up what I spent, but I would venture to say in the 5 figures over a full decade of wearing makeup. This is horrifying to think about because that can buy a house in a small town! Also, I barely wear makeup these days as opposed to when I was younger in my teens and early 20s, I loved to experiment with all kinds of makeup. Now, makeup is just an occassional thing that I use only when it's necessary (when I'm getting photographed, on a date, or need to appear professional in business settings). So, since it's not as big of a deal to me as before, I definitely regret the amount of money spent.


----------



## flowerboy

I don't regret it because thats how I learn what works for me.  But if you keep making the same mistakes over and over and impulse buy than its natural to feel regret.  I do this with eyeshadow.  Buy shadow pallete and still end up using one color only.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

In hindsight I would have bought a lot less knowing how little I actually use. Nowadays I get most things for free having bloggers at work... I haven't bought any perfume myself this year and not even 10 make up products... unbelievable considering how much I bought the previous years...


----------



## its_a_keeper

Ringerz said:


> I am a makeup and skincare addict.  I could open my own mini Sephora.  I also buy new release products that supersede other products which are forgotten about.  A few weeks ago I thought that I must have a clean up and be tough and throw out things that I have had for more than 2 years and have only been used a couple of times.
> I dread to think how much money I have spent, I totally agree about the Limited Release products!



I feel you!!

_______________________________________

I am lucky that most of my make up is gifted to me by a very dear friend!

But sometimes I wonder if her money could have been better spend on other things... but everytime they release a Limited Edition (mac, Dior, Catrice, you name it) I just have to have it!!!

I alwas tell myself to slow down or stop, as I am having more than enough now, but somehow I can't and am such an addict... but I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Lexusss

Right when I'm buying the makeup I feel giddy and happy, and then after a day or two, I think "oh crapI can't buy any more makeup for awhile!"


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lexusss said:


> Right when I'm buying the makeup I feel giddy and happy, and then after a day or two, I think "oh crapI can't buy any more makeup for awhile!"



that is soooo me!


----------



## smil

i regret buying too much lip stick and blush....
i have never used up any makeup product, i usually get bored of them or bought new stuff to try before i used up any.....
and when i buy a product that doesn't suit me or it cause an allergy, i feel bad returning them coz i have already used it, but at the same time, i also feel bad throwing them away.....so those unsuited products ended up accumulating in my room.....


----------



## ForeverInPink

I've never really bought or worn much, but what little I have bought I do regret. It can really add up costwise over the years!


----------



## babysunshine

I guess make up to me is, unlike bags or clothes, they have expiry dates that sometimes are a few months to one or two years. They have very limited life spans. With the exception of foundation or sunscreen that is for the entire face, colour make up like eyeshadows, blush, I only use a wee bit each time. Yet I enjoy buying especially eyeshadows. Now I have four eyeshadow palettes that I bought over time, and using only one colour at a time. I regret impulsively buying the eyeshadows.


----------



## LVoeletters

I don't understand the mentality of hoarding old products or buying so many of the same item like most of the YT gurus.I try to keep my collection well edited and restricted to a couple of muji organizers. I refuse to put old products on my face after all of the research I've done. I also only buy products who has ingredients I agree with and doesn't accelerate aging (I'm looking at you MUFE). 


I regret buying so much Nars and bare escentuals in college.... I thought I needed one of everything that worked on my face. Instead I could have taken myself to Cartier or Tiffany's and bought one nice gold piece of jewelry. 

I will try to stick to rouge sales for my hauls and only a couple of items from tilbury and aucoin although tom ford has tempted me.


----------



## elisian

LVoeletters said:


> I refuse to be a hoarder at this point of my life. I think if you need a whole room devoted to storage of cosmetics that there are underlying problems one needs to face, I always wonder about certain YT gurus about their lives and what made them want to hoard so much.
> 
> Also products should be tossed within a couple of years of use or less if it's cream. Personally, I don't know why people would want to hold onto old products or use it on their face. I've done quite a bit of research and old make up and actually many cosmetic brands can accelerate aging. (Part of the field I am breaking into).
> 
> I bought a couple of the muji organizers. I went through my collection to see what colors I used regularly and what I buy the most of. I also thought about how much money I would have saved in college if I didn't buy every Nars and bare escentuals product I could get my hands on. And I have to toss them because I obviously can't put such an old product on my face. I bought other brands too but my excess was in the two above brands. I switched into skincare which I think people should spend more money on that category  versus make up and restricted myself to only have enough make up to fill those muji drawers. I am also trying to stick to doing hauls during sephora sales. Unfortunately I've been loving tilbury and aucoin so I have to space out my purchases in order to keep up with my rule.
> 
> Because I had adhered to my rules I was able to enjoy myself at the rouge sale, although I did buy a couple of holiday sets that weren't on my list, I am happy that I picked sets that will add to my collection instead of becoming a multiple.
> 
> 
> So while I have regrets I am trying my hardest to learn from them and keep the "Parisienne mindset" of having a well edited collection.



Oh my. Would you mind sharing what brands / products accelerate aging? Eeep!

I regret almost 100% of my 'color' and 'special' makeup purchases, because they spoil... the shadows, primer, color eyeliner, finishing powder, weird eye creams.  Everything I've ever been upsold by a Sephora or Nordies-counter makeover lady, basically.

For the longest time, I used GWPs to purchase everything, so my annual makeup budget was the following:
- 2 bottles Clinique even better foundation ($34 ea)
- 1 Clinique concealer ($15?)
- 2 Lancome liquid eyeliner ($30 ea)
- Neutrogena facial cleanser and SPF ($20)
- 1 Revlon brow brush ($10)

With those few purchases, I'd time them to score in GWPs:
- Clinique mascara, eyeshadow, makeup remover, lipstick, eye cream, lotion, blush
- Lancome mascara (the best!), eyeshadow, cleanser, lipstick
And at about ~$150 a year (the products tended to last 15-18 mos) I collected a full suite of items, many of the shadows were terrific and I used them all the time until I had to pitch for age. 

These days I'm a little more willing to pay for precisely the brands/products I want, but my basics set is so reliable that it does lead me to regret the waste of full eyeshadows, giant palettes (UD Naked), etc. Almost all my waste has been experimentation.


----------



## ValentineNicole

I regret the bulk purchases!!! Now I mostly buy skincare and foundation - I know what works for me. I have plenty of color. Knowing what brands I like eliminates spur of the moment purchases!!


----------



## pinky70

*I regret buying and not using them much ,esp when need to throw a product as it was overlooked and hoarded by me .*


----------



## purseprincess32

I didn't buy much makeup at all in my teens or college. And after college I bought makeup but only products I know I would use. Now I'll try different things but I tend to go back to certain products even though they may be higher end I'd rather buy those knowing they work well for me than a ton of drugstore products that don't look great or color match correctly with my skin tone.


----------



## cwxx

I regret most of my drugstore makeup purchases - mostly b/c you can't test them on your skin in store so i always end up buying colors that don't match or don't work that well - I try to keep makeup to a minimum so avoiding palettes and buying more expensive brands (but in smaller numbers/individually) works better for me. The one thing I can say is definitely worth it in the drugstore are the Ardell modlash false eyelashes and duo lash adhesive - like 'em better than the more expensive ones in Sephora


----------



## Grande Latte

Over the years, I've learned how to budget well.

I know how much skincare products I need during the year, so if there are big sales, I buy everything I need for the year. Only that year.

In terms of makeup though, I ONLY buy what I need and replenish only when something runs out.

Makeup is fashion, so don't buy in bulk in case colors and styles run out. Don't buy eyeshadow palette in bulk b/c you'll get so sick of that color soon.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Yes!
 I have way way more than I could use for years and that's after giving away brand new pallettes and other hi end make up to friends that I just wasn't using.


----------



## vruffoses

Yes, especially foundation !


----------



## PeggyR

I spent more money on my makeup than my LVs lol.... I love trying new foundation, eyeshadows, mascaras. Forever trying to find my Holy Grail. Think im almost there now, i found some products that really works for me. If i dont use the makeup much, i would give or sell it to my family and friends


----------



## JessLovesTim

I regret it- with all the makeup I didn't need I could have bought a new bag or pair of shoes. When I really think about it- did I really need to go out and buy so many eyeshadow palettes? Oh well.


----------



## scairo

I have developed a very bad makeup buying habit over the last few years (I didn't hit Rouge at Sephora being a minimalist!). I'm a sucker for beautiful packaging, although I will never buy something high-end unless I've read lots of reviews on it and know I'll use it. But I definitely have far too many lip products. I can't remember the last time I finished a lipstick and I don't even like lip gloss that much, so I don't know why I have so many! I've been selling some of my unopened lip products that I don't think I'll get around to usingon eBay. I also love eyeshadows, but I feel they can last for years so I don't feel as bad about having so many. In terms of foundation, blush, mascara etc I only have a handful of each. I guess I'm not doing too bad. My clothes buying habits are definitely a lot more concerning!


----------



## sally.m

Nope!   

OK, maybe its unnecessary to have so much makeup but i have not gone into debt and its not hurting anyone.  

I justify it too myself because i dont drink, smoke or gamble. Everyone has to have a habit!


----------



## StopHammertime

I really wish I could whittle down my collection to a few loves that I wear all the time. I am already pretty close, but I still have a few products that I can't let go of because I'm determined to use them in the future! Makeup unfortunately does have an expiration date. And I don't wear makeup very much either, I've started to put a few products on when I go to work [which is only 3 or 4 days a week] but otherwise I just go without most of the time. So suffice it to say I'm not gonna be using anything up any time soon, I am worried it's going to expire before I get around to it and it'll feel like a giant waste of $. Yesterday I threw out 3 lippies and a mascara that were over 2 years old and thought about how much $ I'd wasted on them! Anyway my little sister is about to come into a little stash of makeup, I'm still trying to downsize and she is always the happy recipient


----------



## Jennifoo

Great thread, and very timely, too. I have seen a lot of beauty youtubers' makeup collection videos that are of concern as some could easily be beauty hoarders. I'm not saying this to be mean but merely to point out that NO ONE needs that much makeup. It can be such a colossal waste because ALL makeup, including powder blushes and eyeshadows, have a shelf life  and will most likely start to go bad before being used up. I've also noticed that a lot of women tend to gravitate toward the same colors and end up buying lots of dupes.

 I personally have been careful to avoid overbuying makeup. I really try to think about a potential new purchase, do some research and then think about it some more. I only mix up to two mascaras at a time, and this is almost always the sample ones I get. I have about 5 lipsticks and 3 lip glosses in rotation currently, which suits my needs just fine. I am focused on skincare and getting some better makeup brushes for the time being.


----------



## Staci_W

Tarababyz is the one who comes to mind as a makeup hoarder. Check out her YouTube channel. She has the biggest makeup collection I have ever seen, and she is getting hauls constantly.


----------



## StopHammertime

Staci_W said:


> Tarababyz is the one who comes to mind as a makeup hoarder. Check out her YouTube channel. She has the biggest makeup collection I have ever seen, and she is getting hauls constantly.




I practically get anxiety attacks watching juicystar07's makeup collection video. Could not finish it. Graveyard girl is another one I watch who continuously buys not only makeup, but clothes shoes accessories etc. I would be scared to see her makeup and clothing collection LOL.


----------



## devik

Staci_W said:


> Tarababyz is the one who comes to mind as a makeup hoarder. Check out her YouTube channel. She has the biggest makeup collection I have ever seen, and she is getting hauls constantly.



I think Tarababyz is really pretty and she seems sweet in her videos. Yes she likes to collect but she's also helping people with her demos and swatches, and I'm sure she's making some money from YouTube. I prefer not to use labels like "hoarder"; I don't think it's all that different from someone who collects stamps (yes of course, easy argument that stamps have some value because you can sell them to someone else but they intrinisically have no value except for the phenomenon of collecting). Or purses. 

When the Napa earthquake happened, lots of private wine collections were wiped out or severely diminished. I heard an interview with one collector who was devastated, yet he realized that he'd been collecting only for the sake of collecting, and not to actually enjoy the wine. He spent the night after the earthquake drinking the most valuable bottle he had remaining with his best friends.

The entire tPF site is about consumerism and I enjoy myself immensely here!


----------



## Staci_W

devik said:


> I think Tarababyz is really pretty and she seems sweet in her videos. Yes she likes to collect but she's also helping people with her demos and swatches, and I'm sure she's making some money from YouTube. I prefer not to use labels like "hoarder"; I don't think it's all that different from someone who collects stamps (yes of course, easy argument that stamps have some value because you can sell them to someone else but they intrinisically have no value except for the phenomenon of collecting). Or purses.
> 
> When the Napa earthquake happened, lots of private wine collections were wiped out or severely diminished. I heard an interview with one collector who was devastated, yet he realized that he'd been collecting only for the sake of collecting, and not to actually enjoy the wine. He spent the night after the earthquake drinking the most valuable bottle he had remaining with his best friends.
> 
> The entire tPF site is about consumerism and I enjoy myself immensely here!


I also agree that she seems sweet. She comes across very likeable in her videos. But you have to admit, that's one insane makeup collection.


----------



## devik

Staci_W said:


> I also agree that she seems sweet. She comes across very likeable in her videos. *But you have to admit, that's one insane makeup collection.*



Yes, I will absolutely give you that! I watched her collection video earlier this year and I remember finishing the whole thing just because I was completely in awe of the accomplishment of collecting so much stuff!


----------



## TokyoBound

StopHammertime said:


> I practically get anxiety attacks watching juicystar07's makeup collection video. Could not finish it. Graveyard girl is another one I watch who continuously buys not only makeup, but clothes shoes accessories etc. I would be scared to see her makeup and clothing collection LOL.



Don't most of the big name gurus get their makeup sent to them for free though?  If anything, I get jealous that I don't get that kind of swag!  Plus I think Grav3yardGirl makes well into the 6 figures off of her channel.  That girl is not hurting for money.  It's when I see the smaller, wannabe gurus buying like crazy to keep up with the Joneses that I start to get panic attacks on their behalf.

Anyway, thanks to youtube, I totally regret buying so much makeup.  I got into it around 2007 at the beginning of the makeup tutorial craze, and I could have probably funded an extremely nice vacation with the amount I bought back then.  Now I've learned to deplug from the makeup blogs and not get caught up in collection mania, though I admit I still get tempted, particularly around fall & winter.


----------



## scairo

Just watched Tarababyz makeup collection. It's absolutely mind blowing! How on earth does she decide what products to use each day? There's just too many to choose from. I'd find it very stressful trying to manage all that makeup.


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't nearly have as much makeup as those gurus but I have a nice purse collection and would rather spend my money on that. Don't get me wrong I do buy makeup but I now realize lately I spend way too much on makeup and beauty items. I've made a point to purchase much less makeup next year and save much more money. I think saving and investing is more important right now.


----------



## thbettina6

I previously posted on this thread, but here's an update. 

I was really into makeup for a while. I really wanted to get better at it, and, thanks to the online beauty community, I did. I had a lot of makeup, threw away a lot, and I've now got my makeup stash down to one organizer (about the size of a shoebox) and a couple of small boxes in a drawer.

I don't spend nearly as much as I used to on beauty products. (I didn't make VIB at Sephora this year!) I have my favorite products and they have helped me to simplify my routine. To be honest, it feels a little strange not to be thinking about makeup all the time!

But I do still enjoy trying new things. Every once in a while there is a celebrity look that inspires me, or some pretty packaging that I feel I must have. 

I'm just trying to be better about holding out for the really special things, and also making sure that I use what I buy. I don't force myself to completely use up every product I purchase, but I do try to get some good use out of my purchases before moving on to the next new things.


----------



## murt

For me, the easiest way to restrict how much makeup I buy is to think about all of the plastic packaging and where it will eventually go. I get really tempted by all of the colourful displays and was almost ready to buy another NARS red lipstick, when I have enough red lipstick already. Thinking about the lipstick sitting barely used on my counter... and the reality that the packaging will likely end up in a dump somewhere ... caused me to hold back.


----------



## Deborah1986

No  .


----------



## EmmaLB

Yes, I'm on a make up ban!


----------



## Jennifoo

You should check out pinksofoxy on youtube. Anout two years ago she realized she was a makeup hoarders and started a project to pare down. She really came a long way.


----------



## devik

Jennifoo said:


> You should check out pinksofoxy on youtube. Anout two years ago she realized she was a makeup hoarders and started a project to pare down. She really came a long way.



Thanks for mentioning her Jennifoo - I think I found the video you mentioned and I like her.

http://youtu.be/AnF2Sj4v8rY


----------



## EmmaLB

Jennifoo said:


> You should check out pinksofoxy on youtube. Anout two years ago she realized she was a makeup hoarders and started a project to pare down. She really came a long way.



Loved her videos, thank you


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't have a tone of makeup like some of those beauty gurus but I tend to purchase too many lip balms/ lip products and rarely use them up. I've gone through a bunch of my makeup and thrown out anything I think maybe too old like blushes that are 2 years old that I don't use etc. I try to be very cautious in terms of makeup expiration and throw it out at the start of the new year stuff I feel needs to go because of bacteria etc. I think its really important. My friends say I throw out stuff too often but I say they hoard their makeup too long! haha


----------



## Grande Latte

Guilty. I'm a skincare fanatic now, but at least I stick with one brand for my entire regime. 

With makeup and colors, I switch around and always pick up a brand new eyeshadow or nail color every I go shopping from Chanel, YSL, Cle de Peau, NARS,..., everywhere. And TBH, to this day, I've never finished a bottle of nail polish or a palette of eye shadow. These things last forever! 

So this year, I'm on a color ban. No more eyeshadow or nail polish. Period.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I'm on a make up ban.  This year I will only be repurchasing essentials that run out.  This should be foundation, mascara and eyeliner.  I rarely hit pan on anything else.  It will be interesting to see if I actually finish anything and how i feel about repurchasing.  No new palettes for me.  This will be hard as I am a sucker for a pretty palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

I agree, no more new eyeshadow palettes for me either this year.. I have a bunch of palettes some not used yet and I haven't even hit pan on my UD Naked 2 palette which I've had for over a year. I tend to buy quite a bit of nail polishes too other than lip products.. haha


----------



## pmburk

Jennifoo said:


> Great thread, and very timely, too. I have seen a lot of beauty youtubers' makeup collection videos that are of concern as some could easily be beauty hoarders. I'm not saying this to be mean but merely to point out that NO ONE needs that much makeup. It can be such a colossal waste because ALL makeup, including powder blushes and eyeshadows, have a shelf life  and will most likely start to go bad before being used up. I've also noticed that a lot of women tend to gravitate toward the same colors and end up buying lots of dupes.


 
I know that a lot of YouTubers are getting products gratis... but it is a little nuts. I remember a post by one I watch recently showing a free package she'd gotten from OCC with 50+ lip tars. Who can even use that many? A pro makeup artist, maybe. I guess it doesn't "bother" me but it does seem a little excessive/wasteful.  

I specifically remember a video by EmilyNoel (who I love, btw) and she had several products from when she was in high school. Maybe they aren't "users" and she was keeping them for sentimental reasons.


----------



## parisienne03

Totally.  I was sorting through my bin of makeup and I realized I have so much stuff that I've used once or unopened!  Wasted $$$, plus product that has gone bad too. So sad.  Now that I've gotten a bit older I noticed that I don't wear as much makeup day-to-day when going to work.  I still love going to Sephora and MAC to check out new collections and products.  I've put myself on a ban, only the essentials: concealer, foundation, eyeliner and mascara.  Now I am more into skincare, and with that I am trying to use up what I have before purchasing more because it seems as though there's always a new and improved product being launched.


----------



## JessLovesTim

pmburk said:


> I know that a lot of YouTubers are getting products gratis... but it is a little nuts. I remember a post by one I watch recently showing a free package she'd gotten from OCC with 50+ lip tars. Who can even use that many? A pro makeup artist, maybe. I guess it doesn't "bother" me but it does seem a little excessive/wasteful.
> 
> I specifically remember a video by EmilyNoel (who I love, btw) and she had several products from when she was in high school. Maybe they aren't "users" and she was keeping them for sentimental reasons.




I love EmilyNoel83!!! But I think she also keeps them for research purposes. That's why I love her reviews, she really does a lot of comparison to give you her honest opinion! I think she is the only YouTuber who isn't heavily sponsored. But anyway, I remember when BB creams came out she picked up the covergirl bb cream. She already had the covergirl tinted moisturizer from before. She then did a comparison and then said that it was the exact same product right down to the packaging. The only thing they changed was the wording on the tube. I remember being very impressed how she figured that out. I miss when she spent more time on her original channel though.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I don't really go overboard with makeup so nothing to regret.  I know watching some of the youtube videos and it's unreal all the makeup they have.  That would last me a lifetime.  I rather spend my money on other things.


----------



## pmburk

JessLovesTim said:


> I love EmilyNoel83!!! But I think she also keeps them for research purposes. That's why I love her reviews, she really does a lot of comparison to give you her honest opinion! I think she is the only YouTuber who isn't heavily sponsored. But anyway, I remember when BB creams came out she picked up the covergirl bb cream. She already had the covergirl tinted moisturizer from before. She then did a comparison and then said that it was the exact same product right down to the packaging. The only thing they changed was the wording on the tube. I remember being very impressed how she figured that out. I miss when she spent more time on her original channel though.


 
I agree with all of this, and that's why I really like her. She seems very "real" and down to earth, and I feel like she's pretty honest when she does reviews.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I will admit I do buy more lipsticks than I should & need..


----------



## pinky70

I feel I am a junkie somedays and banned myself from ordering online or entering sephora ,it's like an addiction really and hoarders belong to same category ,lots products goes unused and expired and bad for skin.


----------



## blissedthistle

I just buy a set of eyeshadows that have a good reputation, pigment, and feel and stick with it. How many shades of "dark blue" can there be? Makeup artists can tell but to an average person like me, is there really a difference? 

I think lipstick is a different story though because they're opaque and can clash with skintone. But if you know your skintone, 2-4 choices would go with any outfit/style you pull.


----------



## chambersb

I only regret buying it when it disappoints me, which is about half the time.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

no that im getting older i dont use as much makeup especially eyeshadows and all that is a waste as it justs sit there


----------



## absolutpink

Sometimes because I have needed up up throwing out stuff I never used.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Yes, and no. I love reading up on products and reviewing them on my blog, so thankfully most of the products I buy turn out to be good but realistically, some always slip through the net. 

I regret buying TONNES of Chanel eyeshadow quads when I was younger on the basis that they were 'ohmagosssh so pretty'. I now buy a LOT of makeup and skincare products, but I do my research (extensively) so thankfully I don't regret too many of my purchases. The last product I bought that I really regretted buying was the original Youth mud Glamglow mask; I know it's supposed to tingle, brighten and tighten skin but jeez I felt like my skin was gonna catch fire!!! Not good. Anyway, trial and error. All this beautifying is such hard stuff for us girls


----------



## AkuraiRain

Yeah, I tend to buy a lot of makeup I don't really use, but who can resist? Makeup always seems necessary when it's not on your face.


----------



## Deleted member 512003

I really struggle with figuring out how much is too much, how little is too little. Recently, I have been really bored with my go to looks and I really don't know how much of what you need. I keep on thinking I have more than enough on one hand and on the other I think that I still want this or that. What I really regret though are colors I bought while I was on the hunt for the holy grail. I now have for instance well over 10 red lipsticks that don't look good on me. I keep on telling myself, enough is enough and I finally banned myself from buying anything limited edition. I tell myself that if I like it and run out, I won't be able to get another one and this will make me not want to use the product in the first place, so that I don't ever run out. That's pretty stupid considering how much money it costs. That stuff is bought to be used and enjoyed, not to just sit around. Its just makeup, just an object with a function. Very few people would go out and buy a MacBook or iPad and never use it (unless you are an apple collector, of course, but I don't think there are too many) so why do we do that with makeup, especially that makeup has an expiry date?


----------



## pinky70

hotshot said:


> I will admit I do buy more lipsticks than I should & need..



Same here


----------



## TeddyRo

Once I decided on a fixed space for my makeup, it helped not to buy quite so much. Once, I would have kept expanding into more drawers, more organization stuff, etc. But now I keep a finite amount. So if I buy, something has got to go. That said, I have a large collection (compared to probably a typical person, but then everything is relative), but it's not overwhelming to me. In general, I have few regrets because the majority of the products fulfilled my needs, even if I never "hit pan". I am also pretty minimalist when it comes to body care, skin care, perfume, and jewelry. So past indulgences in makeup don't bother me as much as I figure it all evens out.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I have a lot of skincare and makeup, but I know I will use them up in about 6 months to a year. 

I have about 60 "high end" lipsticks.  I have way too many lipsticks BUT I don't regret them because I enjoy using them.  I wear a different lip color everyday and I enjoy collecting different color variations.  I am also proud to say that I don't have a lot of dupe colors.


----------



## plumjum12

I feel like I own wayy to many eyeshadows, I'll never ever use them up. I blame a lot of this on the buy lots beauty youtube culture. I'm glad I've moved away from it as it has been damaging to my pocket.


----------



## chambersb

plumjum12 said:


> I feel like I own wayy to many eyeshadows, I'll never ever use them up. I blame a lot of this on the buy lots beauty youtube culture. I'm glad I've moved away from it as it has been damaging to my pocket.




Me too.  I rarely use them up.  I move on to different shades and stash the old ones.  Sometimes I will dig them out and use again.  I think I've only used up a couple in my lifetime.  

I'm have loads of hair styling products too.  Can't seem to find much I'm happy with so I use it a few times and in the cabinet it goes.


----------



## Elsie87

Nope, because I only buy what I know I will use. Boring, I know...


----------



## Azmeg

Not at all. I used to buy whatever so I ended up with products that were poor formulas, etc. About a year ago, I pulled out the products that didn't get used. Now I love and use everything I have. If I don't, it gets returned ASAP.


----------



## Shopmore

I only regret buying 2 Chanel eyeshadow quads.  I don't reach for them often and I bought them just because I was able to get a discount on them. I am learning to buy only what I truly want (Tom Ford!!) and not settle for something that will end up sitting on the side unused.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I used to but now limit myself to quality products that I know will be used. I also set limits on product types and color variations. Skincare has become the biggest focus for me now.


----------



## Anna1

I regret buying a lot of drugstore products that now I don't use.. Just because they are cheaper/on sale, doesn't mean I should have it all


----------



## pond23

Yes, but I continue to do so. It's one of the only vices I have left, so it is hard to let it go.


----------



## Kyokei

I have a lot of makeup I rarely use. I don't regret buying it because it's nice and will last long, but for some reason I always stick to the same few products regardless.

I really need to branch out and use more of what I have.


----------



## StopHammertime

I recently downsized like crazy. The sad thing with makeup is you can't resell once you're done like I usually do with perfumes or bags. So it seems like such a waste. I don't even want to think about the $$$$ I spent on palettes and such that I never used or only used once.


----------



## coconutsboston

Anna1 said:


> I regret buying a lot of drugstore products that now I don't use.. Just because they are cheaper/on sale, doesn't mean I should have it all


Agreed!


----------



## Iluvbags

Yes. And triple yes. But I keep buying...


----------



## justb3u

Definitely. It's the worst when you start to blog or make videos about makeup because then you justify purchasing a ton of makeup 'just to review' but never to use. I have hundreds of products just lying in my beauty closet and I wish I just spent all that money on high quality bags instead


----------



## Staci_W

StopHammertime said:


> I recently downsized like crazy. The sad thing with makeup is you can't resell once you're done like I usually do with perfumes or bags. So it seems like such a waste. I don't even want to think about the $$$$ I spent on palettes and such that I never used or only used once.



Glambot is where you can sell used makeup.


----------



## StopHammertime

Staci_W said:


> Glambot is where you can sell used makeup.




I have never heard of that! Will have to look into it, thanks!!! [emoji106]


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I've purchased quite a bit in the past month or so (along with skincare) because I went through a period of several years where I wore no makeup at all and did well to wash my face at least once a day. Part of my severe depression. When I *did* wear makeup, I was one of those who wore the exact same look every day, even eyeshadow. I never deviated. Soooo ... most all my makeup had to be tossed and I started over -- this time with good stuff. Some of it is drugstore but more than half is mid-tier. And I have about 10 different eyeshadows to choose from now.

I've been doing lots of research and bought stuff that matches my complexion and looks good on me. As far as skincare, I purchased the whole shebang -- cleanser, marula oil, daytime moisturizer with spf 30, ROC night cream with retinol, glycolic serum, toner, eye cream, body butter and clay face mask. I'm almost 48, and while my skin is still great for my age, I'm starting to get smile lines and one glaring age spot. 

Do I regret it? No, not for a second, because this is part and parcel of my head-to-toe makeover including losing a significant amount of weight (48 lbs and counting). Even men are complimenting me on how great I look now. My dad said I look better now than I have in YEARS. It makes me feel good about myself. 

I am at a stopping point now except for stuff I know will have to be replaced sooner than others, like mascara and lip gloss. Well, I did subscribe to Boxycharm. LOL


----------



## prisma

Anna1 said:


> I regret buying a lot of drugstore products that now I don't use.. Just because they are cheaper/on sale, doesn't mean I should have it all



Same here (:  E.g.  Revlon Colorstay foundation. In Australia you can't return makeup if used.  Bought 3 bottles of the wrong colours, all of them on sale (different times) so didn't not hesitate to buy them. If you add them up, it's a mid-range foundation already(:


----------



## pmburk

justb3u said:


> Definitely. It's the worst when you start to blog or make videos about makeup because then you justify purchasing a ton of makeup 'just to review' but never to use. I have hundreds of products just lying in my beauty closet and I wish I just spent all that money on high quality bags instead



Do the TPF Beauty Box! Easy way to weed stuff out that didn't work for you.


----------



## pinky70

prisma said:


> Same here (:  E.g.  Revlon Colorstay foundation. In Australia you can't return makeup if used.  Bought 3 bottles of the wrong colours, all of them on sale (different times) so didn't not hesitate to buy them. If you add them up, it's a mid-range foundation already(:



That a bad refund policy...Australia ..now when I visit should not shop make up ..I know...lol


----------



## aphroditebaby

Came to the same realization a couple of years ago. I've thrown half of my collection, sold the unopened ones and gave those which I've only used once to my mom, sissy, colleagues and friends. I'm planning to save up for future travels and so I have to give up this whim! Although I currently maintain a small makeup collection. Can't help it!


----------



## Asscher Cut

Yes and I am on a no buy until I finish up some of my stash. From there, I will only purchase things I like and need.


----------



## pinky70

aphroditebaby said:


> Came to the same realization a couple of years ago. I've thrown half of my collection, sold the unopened ones and gave those which I've only used once to my mom, sissy, colleagues and friends. I'm planning to save up for future travels and so I have to give up this whim! Although I currently maintain a small makeup collection. Can't help it!



Love your plan ...same here ...


----------



## keodi

Violet Bleu said:


> I used to but now limit myself to quality products that I know will be used. I also set limits on product types and color variations. Skincare has become the biggest focus for me now.



same here, I don't buy as much as I used to. I downsized most of my make-up items, I now only buy what I know I will use.


----------



## Violet Bleu

keodi said:


> same here, I don't buy as much as I used to. I downsized most of my make-up items, I now only buy what I know I will use.



It's a good habit to have. It feels so good when I actually finish up a product now.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

The only thing I have multiples of are mascara (one unopened, two opened), eyeshadows (Naked palette, ELF Sunrise palette and four ELF singles) for variety and lip gloss (because I use them constantly through the day and am going through them like water and also for variety). I'm seriously going through a large tube of lip gloss in about two weeks. But I still have a lot cos I bought stuff like concealer, foundation primer, eyeshadow primer, bronzer and highlighter that I've never used before. 

My skincare collection looks like a lot, but it isn't. It's just morning cleanser, daytime moisturizer with SPF 30, marula oil, Simple micellar water, evening cleanser, toner, gycolic serum, retinol serum, eye cream, two face masks and nighttime moisturizer. Up until recently I just had one cleanser and that was ALL. Not even a moisturizer.

I use everything I have.


----------



## pquiles

Yes I regret it. .. but I'm gonna keep buying.


----------



## LoVeinLA

The only thing I regret is having so many lipsticks.  I can't help it.  I love lip colors!!

Bug the rest of the makeup and skincare, I use all the time and have hit pan on pressed powders and gone through bottles of foundation.


----------



## Talinder

Unfortunately, I'm a sucker for LE hype so I regret many of my purchases. I have loads of makeup that I've purchased plus over $10K in gratis. I've been doing a better job this year regarding my purchases and am letting collections pass by without a purchase. I don't wear the majority of my items and just hoard them. I can't think of a single product I need right now in makeup, tools, or skincare. I have multiples of everything.


----------



## Limonata00

Brushes. Definitely brushes. 
I have way too much. When i started my love for makeup. I slowly collected MAC brushes bec it was the bomb at that time. After I completed my list, new brushes start coming up and watching YouTube videos made me wanna try it coz it was so much cheaper. I bought coastal scents, sigma and real techniques. In the end, i still end up using my mac brushes just bec the quality to me is so much better than the other brands I've tried. Now i am stuck with a drawe full of makeup brushes that i no longer use. I feel bad giving it away since eventhough it's cheap. The sheer number of it combined is still a pretty penny


----------



## pinky70

Limonata00 said:


> Brushes. Definitely brushes.
> I have way too much. When i started my love for makeup. I slowly collected MAC brushes bec it was the bomb at that time. After I completed my list, new brushes start coming up and watching YouTube videos made me wanna try it coz it was so much cheaper. I bought coastal scents, sigma and real techniques. In the end, i still end up using my mac brushes just bec the quality to me is so much better than the other brands I've tried. Now i am stuck with a drawe full of makeup brushes that i no longer use. I feel bad giving it away since eventhough it's cheap. The sheer number of it combined is still a pretty penny



I don't have brushes at all maybe you need to donate some to me friend......lol


----------



## Limonata00

pinky70 said:


> I don't have brushes at all maybe you need to donate some to me friend......lol




LOL come to my house



The ones that i use are on my counter. I just realized that i dont really need 60+ brushes for my face. Haha


----------



## Yisi

I was tidying my cupboard today, and I was shocked to see so many brand new eye shadow palettes! I am regretting because I don't use eye shadows at all! I admit I was influence by all the beauty gurus on YouTube!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes all the time. 

1. Thing is LE items are hard to resist even though they might not be suitable for my complexion. 

2. New color palette are always coming out from famous brands and again I buy too much- always searching for the perfect nude lipstick, or the perfect red, the perfect pink. Thing is as you get older you learn what works on you and what doesn't. 

3. Brushes are okay. But you really need to throw out anything over 3 years old. They could be harmful on your skin.


----------



## purseprincess32

I have several MAC brushes I've collected over the years and as long as you clean, condition, and disinfect your brushes daily/weekly they are good for many years. 

I think a person should be more diligent in getting rid of old makeup rather than brushes.


----------



## BomberGal

I may have a problem, I'll admit that after making an attempt to photograph some of my collection and only dragging out about 1/4 of it before giving up... But... No regrets...







On the bright side, in the process I took the opportunity to pick out a few items that are no longer used or old and tossed them.

ETA: I did used to regret make up purchases, because they failed miserably for me. My collection is fairly carefully curated. Most products I use are from brands that are generous with samples, they know the samples will secure sales because the products usually live up to the hype. The samples allow me to test a product for color matching, sensitivities and such before splurging on a full size product. And I usually use a product till its empty. Even after sorting out the old / rarely used... That only resulted in 6 products thus far: an eyeliner, 4 crap shadows and a lipstick.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BomberGal said:


> I may have a problem, I'll admit that after making an attempt to photograph some of my collection and only dragging out about 1/4 of it before giving up... But... No regrets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, in the process I took the opportunity to pick out a few items that are no longer used or old and tossed them.
> 
> ETA: I did used to regret make up purchases, because they failed miserably for me. My collection is fairly carefully curated. Most products I use are from brands that are generous with samples, they know the samples will secure sales because the products usually live up to the hype. The samples allow me to test a product for color matching, sensitivities and such before splurging on a full size product. And I usually use a product till its empty. Even after sorting out the old / rarely used... That only resulted in 6 products thus far: an eyeliner, 4 crap shadows and a lipstick.


 
WOW - fabulous collection!


----------



## Staci_W

purseprincess32 said:


> I have several MAC brushes I've collected over the years and as long as you clean, condition, and disinfect your brushes daily/weekly they are good for many years.
> 
> I think a person should be more diligent in getting rid of old makeup rather than brushes.



I agree. I don't think good quality, well cared for, brushes go bad.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Staci_W said:


> I agree. I don't think good quality, well cared for, brushes go bad.




Slightly off topic, but I bought a brush tree to hang my brushes on after I clean them, because I have nowhere else to put them. I know you're supposed to have the brush end facing down -- but what about duo brushes that have a brush on each end? I have several eye brushes like that. Do you just wait for several hours and flip them over?


----------



## Staci_W

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I bought a brush tree to hang my brushes on after I clean them, because I have nowhere else to put them. I know you're supposed to have the brush end facing down -- but what about duo brushes that have a brush on each end? I have several eye brushes like that. Do you just wait for several hours and flip them over?



I wash and dry one side before the other. They are never wet at the same time.


----------



## BomberGal

GirlieShoppe said:


> WOW - fabulous collection!



Thank you. 

Quite a bit of what is shown in that photo is actually from a recent haul to replace used up products & try new products. And some of my collection are multiple of the same products, in the same colors or different shades. So if I really like a product, and the brand is known for phasing out staples, I'll buy multiples so that I have back ups until I can find a suitable replacement or better product. 

So really, its not all that extreme... I mostly stick to things I know will get used... I'm absolutely a responsible cosmetics buyer, right? I know what I'm doing, its not a problem. I can stop any time...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BomberGal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Quite a bit of what is shown in that photo is actually from a recent haul to replace used up products & try new products. And some of my collection are multiple of the same products, in the same colors or different shades. So if I really like a product, and the brand is known for phasing out staples, I'll buy multiples so that I have back ups until I can find a suitable replacement or better product.
> 
> So really, its not all that extreme... I mostly stick to things I know will get used... I'm absolutely a responsible cosmetics buyer, right? I know what I'm doing, its not a problem. I can stop any time...


 




I wish I could say that I am a responsible cosmetics buyer but I can't. I am hopelessly addicted! 

I don't recognize many of the brands in your pic. Everything looks so amazing! Can you tell me what items are pictured? I need some new items to look for!


----------



## BomberGal

GirlieShoppe said:


> I wish I could say that I am a responsible cosmetics buyer but I can't. I am hopelessly addicted!
> 
> I don't recognize many of the brands in your pic. Everything looks so amazing! Can you tell me what items are pictured? I need some new items to look for!



In this particular picture, everything photographed are from Korean brands, since that is what I was asked for photos of. Most of my collection is from Korea, and then select, cherry picked items from a few Japanese & American Brands.

Some of my favorites visible in that picture are:

Hera UV Mist BB Cushion < Most used, has a dewy effect
Sulwhasoo Perfecting BB Cushion < Second Most used, more matte
Etude House Silky & Glow CC creams < used as a general primer under BB cream or by itself. Planning to try Hera, Banila Co or Baviphat next though.

Innisfree No sebum mineral primer < When ever I use a dewy BB cream, I put this on my T-zone.
Innisfree No sebum mineral powder < Used to help set make up on hot days
Etude House Sweet Recipe baby choux base < green tone corrector for when my cheeks are red.

Etude House Follow Me lip tint < This is my most used tint, its kind of "mood based" and the tone adjusts with body temp. The balm color is blue, but applies pink. I'm on my last tube though, which is disappointing. Etude also has some other great tints & lipsticks though, also pictured. They also have some great shadows. 

Etude House Surprise under eye concealer < great, but I may be switching to Skinfood's undereye concealer next.

Clio Gelpresso pencils & Etude House Play 101 pencils. These are amazing. They glide on so smoothly, retractable and can be sharpened. And most are hard to smudge and hold up against water, sweat & humidity. They're the only liners I've been able to use in Florida without looking like a raccoon. Most are multi-purpose and can be used as shadow, blush, highlighters, shaders & lip color as well. But gentle enough to use on water lines.

Clio Wholly Deep mascara < My new favorite mascara. Easy to apply, nice applicator, very water proof. Doesn't clump or flake for me.

Etude House Cleansing Water, Wonder Pore Foaming cleanser & Wonder Pore Toner. Missha wrinkle care lip conditioner. Missha Geumsul eye cream. Etude House Play tea party polishes. Skinfood Black Sugar wash off mask.

Overall, some great brands from the photo: Hera, Sulwhasoo, Etude House, Missha, The Seam, Innisfree, TonyMoly, Clio, Skinfood, Holika Holika, History of Whoo, Secret Key, Baviphat, Banila co.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BomberGal said:


> In this particular picture, everything photographed are from Korean brands, since that is what I was asked for photos of. Most of my collection is from Korea, and then select, cherry picked items from a few Japanese & American Brands.
> 
> Some of my favorites visible in that picture are:
> 
> Hera UV Mist BB Cushion < Most used, has a dewy effect
> Sulwhasoo Perfecting BB Cushion < Second Most used, more matte
> Etude House Silky & Glow CC creams < used as a general primer under BB cream or by itself. Planning to try Hera, Banila Co or Baviphat next though.
> 
> Innisfree No sebum mineral primer < When ever I use a dewy BB cream, I put this on my T-zone.
> Innisfree No sebum mineral powder < Used to help set make up on hot days
> Etude House Sweet Recipe baby choux base < green tone corrector for when my cheeks are red.
> 
> Etude House Follow Me lip tint < This is my most used tint, its kind of "mood based" and the tone adjusts with body temp. The balm color is blue, but applies pink. I'm on my last tube though, which is disappointing. Etude also has some other great tints & lipsticks though, also pictured. They also have some great shadows.
> 
> Etude House Surprise under eye concealer < great, but I may be switching to Skinfood's undereye concealer next.
> 
> Clio Gelpresso pencils & Etude House Play 101 pencils. These are amazing. They glide on so smoothly, retractable and can be sharpened. And most are hard to smudge and hold up against water, sweat & humidity. They're the only liners I've been able to use in Florida without looking like a raccoon. Most are multi-purpose and can be used as shadow, blush, highlighters, shaders & lip color as well. But gentle enough to use on water lines.
> 
> Clio Wholly Deep mascara < My new favorite mascara. Easy to apply, nice applicator, very water proof. Doesn't clump or flake for me.
> 
> Etude House Cleansing Water, Wonder Pore Foaming cleanser & Wonder Pore Toner. Missha wrinkle care lip conditioner. Missha Geumsul eye cream. Etude House Play tea party polishes. Skinfood Black Sugar wash off mask.
> 
> Overall, some great brands from the photo: Hera, Sulwhasoo, Etude House, Missha, The Seam, Innisfree, TonyMoly, Clio, Skinfood, Holika Holika, History of Whoo, Secret Key, Baviphat, Banila co.


 
Thank you so much!! Where do you buy those brands? I once ordered some Etude House & Tony Moly items on ebay. Sephora carries a few Tony Moly items but not much.


----------



## BomberGal

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thank you so much!! Where do you buy those brands? I once ordered some Etude House & Tony Moly items on ebay. Sephora carries a few Tony Moly items but not much.



Etude House, Innisfree & Missha can be purchased through their English language sites.

However, you can sometimes get the items cheaper + free shipping through other online retailers. I've purchased from MemeBox, Jolse, Koreadepart, Cosmetic-love and Missha online. Other online retailers, that I haven't used yet, include KollectionK, Wishtrend, Beautynetkorea and W2beauty. Many of these sites offer sales, freebies, promo codes & a point rewards program. I would buy the Tonymoly through these other sites rather than Sephora... Its usually cheaper and you get more bang for your buck since they tend to offer more freebies and better promos & sales.


----------



## khriseeee

I love lip products! I have now have around 30-40 tubes! I don't get to use some as often (especially the really bright shades, say like MAC's Candy Yum Yum) but I love them all!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Staci_W said:


> I wash and dry one side before the other. They are never wet at the same time.



Thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## minami

No haha


----------



## coconutsboston

I think my previous answer was no... how the mighty have fallen.  YES, I totally regret how much I have amassed recently.


----------



## bonjourErin

No. I love buying makeup. It's my thing and it makes me happy! But I don't go crazy and buy so much. I'm usually picky and buy more expensive, quality items vs a ton of drugstore stuff etc


----------



## Love Of My Life

LOL.. regret buying so many lipsticks


----------



## bonjourErin

hotshot said:


> LOL.. regret buying so many lipsticks




This. 

I am a lipstick hoarder!!!


----------



## khriseeee

bonjourErin said:


> This.
> 
> I am a lipstick hoarder!!!




Same!!! I have more than 30 lipsticks :/


----------



## keodi

purseprincess32 said:


> *I have several MAC brushes I've collected over the years and as long as you clean, condition, and disinfect your brushes daily/weekly they are good for many years.
> *
> I think a person should be more diligent in getting rid of old makeup rather than brushes.



I agree, I have MAC brusher that are 15 years old and they're in great shape! I agree on tossing old make-up though.


----------



## beautyfullday

I used to purchase alot of make up within one period, after found out in may only used 5% of them, i force myself to cut down. only keep 2-3 each time.


----------



## kblucero

I do...i buy so much eyeshadow palettes just because there's a new one that came out specially if they are UD or ABH, but, i still have some that are still in the box unused.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bonjourErin said:


> This.
> 
> I am a lipstick hoarder!!!


haha same here! I love me some lips!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bumping this! I just tossed out about 30 lip products, mostly glosses that don't suit me, and there was some regret seeing them in the bin...and I'm not done yet.


----------



## Amazona

I mostly only regret misses. For example, I recently tried to find a dupe for MAC Ruby Woo. Ended up buying 5 lipsticks - the first 4 were misses, and finally I caved and went for the real thing. I spent almost 50€ on the "dupes", and in the end I still bought the RW. And this has happened with a few other products in the past as well. I get obsessed with a color or something else, try to be clever and save my money by trying to find a dupe - and almost always end up with the original as well as 1-5 useless products.


----------



## Brea Moore

For makeup, I would never regret getting them!!!! Even if I don't wear them, I like to collect them!!!


----------



## Miss Krys

I love to collect makeup, specifically eyeshadow palettes, but will keep "moist" items such as mascara and lipsticks to more of a minimum so that they'll actually get used up instead of just sitting in my drawers and going off.


----------



## a.sun__

Definitely yes! I have 3 UD Naked palettes that I never use, and I'm not going to think about the lip products I own.

I really only use eyebrow pencil and eyeliner every day so the other stuff I have really isn't being put to good use.....


----------



## sdkitty

only when it doesn't get used.  But sometimes an item can come "out of retirement".
I had bought a NYX black label lipstick (two actually) that had not worked out.  Recently I bought another lippie that was too dark and I found the NYX one layered over it made it look better.


----------



## PursePassionLV

I've definitely started being more selective about purchases and started avoiding items that are overly trendy.


----------



## alyybelly

Sometimes I do!! I kinda wish they have an app where I can trade with other people so I can try more brands without spending more money. Does anyone else think that way too?


----------



## lolaluvsu

alyybelly said:


> Sometimes I do!! I kinda wish they have an app where I can trade with other people so I can try more brands without spending more money. Does anyone else think that way too?



Yes!! I recently cleared a lot and gave so much to friends and family.


----------



## Grande Latte

Lately, I haven't been wasting too much money on makeup. I only replenish what I used up. 

But years ago, I used to be addicted to buying eyeshadow palettes. Yeah, I regretted those choices.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Yes! I used to be obsessed with makeup. I mean, _obsessed_. lol. I acquired sooo much and honestly would hardly ever wear more than half of it! In the past half year or so I have drastically reduced my collection and am still trying to give more up. I would say I've reduced it by 80%. Makeup was a phase for me and now I'm simply just not into it anymore. I'll always hold a soft spot for it and continue to pick up a few new things here and there of course, but nowadays I know what I like wearing and I actually am more into minimal looks anyways, so I don't need so much! It really feels nice though


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it takes experience and trial and error to know your own face. Like really know your face. What works, what doesn't work. And what you're really into. So in our earlier years, we waste tons of money on makeup. Then of course overtime, we trim our collection.

And obviously, when you're young, all colors are fun and exciting and you can pull them off, but as you age, you can't help but know what flatters you and what makes you look stupid and ridiculous. Even if you didn't know, people around you would voice their opinions. We try, we learn. It's a fun process. I enjoy being a woman. I really do.


----------



## horseRider

I don't regret it but atm I'm on a make up ban,dear!


----------



## imgg

Yes!


----------



## zoethecat

I definitely regret buying so many eyeshadow palettes. I only have two eyes! I was on a ban for about two years until I found Marc Jacobs 7-shadow palettes for 25$CAD at Winners but I limited myself to one.


----------



## iamleiya

I have buyer's regret sometimes, but am the type to give away makeup that I havent touched in awhile (mainly eyeshadow palettes). So its not really a waste of money for me because the people I gave them to are actually using it.


----------



## teddybybear

Yes! I bought way too much eye and lip makeup before but I hardly, if ever, use them. Make-up can expire as well so I threw most of mine away.


----------



## Parisluxury

Yes and no... bought a lot of stuff that made me wow at the counter and then looks so meh at home... or there's just so much that it gets lost and I forget to use them.. 
But buying and trialling so much over the years has given me more "knowledge" in terms of what works and doesn't etc for my skin tone/type.. i am definitely selective now.. and try to not buy unless I run out of stuff.. 
Also, I have thrown away so much make up... some hardly used so feel I definitely wasted a lot of $


----------



## archonei

Tbh i do. 2 years ago i caught up in makeup rave and the victims still adorning my vanity..sigh. Now i only purchase what works for me and force myself to finish my products ( those who hasn't expired of course ) cost me so much money.. For things i rarely wear now


----------



## pquiles

Yes


----------



## Shelbyrana

Yes, I have more lipsticks and eyeshadows than i'll ever be able to use.


----------



## ColdSteel

I regret ~saving~ nice makeup for special occasions. That was a mindset my mom had drilled into me when I was younger and I swear I had a drugstore dupe or two for each one of my higher end items. The saddest day for me was tossing my Givenchy Pop Gloss in Glittering Pomelo. I bought it when I was 17, loved it but I only let myself use it for special occasions. Time went on and it had gone off... It was used but not even 1/3 of the way down. I think I must have chucked it when I turned 23? I had even forgotten where I had put it. That was the day I decided to never deny myself the pleasure of using "nice" makeup ever again.


----------



## Lodpah

I feel you guys. I don't know what possessed me but I bought FIVE Pat McGraths (lipsticks and the Skin Fetish).  Sitting in my closet, unopened and I'm a Chanel, Bobbi Brown, Charlotte Tilbury type make up wearer.  FIVE PAT McGRATHS with shades I will never, ever wear.


----------



## vanilla8898

No... there are new colours every season


----------



## pquiles

YAAAASSSSS.... And I'm still buying.  Absolutely no self control.


----------



## maddiexo

There is not much I regret buying, mainly because I buy most things at Sephora that I can return if I really hate it. I still enjoy looking at my makeup collection even if I don't use half of the stuff anymore. It brings back a lot of memories. I will say there's actually more stuff that I regret NOT buying, esp limited edition items.


----------



## bluebell.girl

Yeah, 5 e/s palette for someone who's rarely putting on eye makeup like me is truly a waste. And all the lipsticks.. I could buy 5 color on the same brand, to figure out later i only use 1 of them. And moved on to another brand, the devil circle started again. Le sigh..


----------



## whiteangelcl

No regret~I love display them on my desk even though I may not use them all~I like their colors~


----------



## babyS.xx

Yes! Most things don't work for me. I'm a sucker for packaging but I quickly lose interest!
Though after trial and error, and much money-wasting, I have ended up discovering key staple products that I have been using for years!


----------



## Passau

Well, I was a Makeup artist for many years and I have an obscene amount of designer makeup that I do what to do with! I have no regrets as I think of it all with keeping up with the trade although I have been out of it for 14 years now. Buying makeup makes me happy and the new companies like Pat McGrath and Charlotte Tilbury have really made it fun again...How I miss Kevyn Aucoin!!


----------



## jessicaofromvan

I don't want to say I completely regret it because I enjoy make-up a lot, and find myself fascinated y the packaging, trends, history etc. but that said, I DO have a lot of items, some of which weren't cheap, that I rarely if ever use. That's not great.


----------



## bagsforme

yes because I never use it all and throw a lot a way cause its years old and probably expired.  I've switched to buying mini sizes like the ones near the sephora cashier counter.  Also signed up for sephora game box where they send you samples every month for $10.


----------



## house2013

sigh! me! i havent used some of them

anybody knows how long do they last if there are untouched?


----------



## ladysarah

This Is a very very interesting thread- how come I never saw it till now?
Most items will go off after about 6 months, (if opened they grow bacteria ) or about a year if stored sealed in good conditions. There really is NO point in hoarding, yet we all do it...


----------



## BagLadyT

A few years ago I bought the ikea drawer system that all the Youtubers had and it is filled to the brim with makeup. I would have to have 100 faces to use all that makeup up. I absolutely regret my makeup hoarding days.


----------



## merrymarry

Never regret! especially if I buy something really good, like spending 2,000 for Fenty Beauty. How can we regret about it? I'm always telling myself "Do not for money you spent on cosmetics!" It's your appearance


----------



## myoberoze

when it comes to makeup, I spend like.... LOL


----------



## ittybitty

I regret spending so much on makeup - I tend to use such a small portion and my daily essentials could easily fit into the palm of my hand.

But can I stop buying? Nope. It's all so pretty and I'm a sucker for packaging and those dame YouTubers and instagrammers have got me buying things I don't need. ..but I want them and I want them ALL


----------



## Qteepiec

Yes! I became rouge at Sephora after 2 months!! I️ think I purchased something every other day or so November and December. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3925060
View attachment 3925063
View attachment 3925064
View attachment 3925065
View attachment 3925066
View attachment 3925069
View attachment 3925070


----------



## happy27

I regret buying so much Korean beauty products during one period hoping for them to be more cost effective and almost none of them work as well for me as the Japanese/western versions. 

I am however glad that I don’t have a million lipsticks! I always feel so relieved to finish with one so how do people manage to go through a drawer of them?!


----------



## Iluvbags

Yes. 
Yes Ive cut down a LOT though
But I still buy every single Anastasia and Becca highlighter new release. 
Can’t help it


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m trying so hard not to buy. But I can’t help myself with mascara and recently blush.


----------



## pjrufus

I occasionally regret buying an item or two, but particularly with expensive items I’m interested in trying, I buy samples on eBay (if I can’t find them for free) before laying out the big bucks, so not much to lose if it doesn’t work out.
When I find something that works for me, I stick with it until it’s discontinued or the formula changes. I don’t really buy anything just because it’s new and there are lots of raves.


----------



## taho

I have 5-8 items in my makeup pouch which can take me from a daytime look to a evening look. But one thing I do have to refrain from is purchasing makeup when I'm traveling overseas, especially when in Tokyo. I love the packaging of things but in truth I already have my list of tried and true products that look good on me.


----------



## prepster

I've kissed a lot of frogs to find products that I want to commit to.  I searched for years for a sheer, light cream blush in the perfect shade of pink, and I bought a zillion mascaras in order to find a mascara that truly doesn't smudge.  I don't buy much anymore now that I love my core products, but I'm always happy to try samples.  Every year seems to bring advances in technology, creating products that are more healthy, more beautiful or offer more treatment.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I know I have kissed too many lipstick frogs but have narrowed the brands & colors that work for me best.
Still looking for the "perfect lip product".. LOL


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I hardly ever buy makeup or beauty products and still have plenty! My mom has given me so much from free gifts she didn't want, I don't think I will ever use up all the lipsticks (I like all different colors, often I blend a couple if something is too light or dark or bright).  Other than lipstick all I really wear is eye pencil and concealer (these last a really long time though). Glad I never got into beauty/makeup as I spend plenty on all the other fashion goodies!


----------



## vink

I never regret getting highlights or lip products, but I regret getting a couple foundations that I rarely use and to buy some of the popular Korean makeup online thinking they’re cheap so it should be ok. 

Now, I’m back to the try then buy method. Less clutter and I get what I really like.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I only regret that I have wasted $$$ on products that were recommended by others instead of doing my own research for what is right for me and my coloring/look, and whether the products were well made and reviewed. Beauty/makeup products are definitely not one size fits all.


----------



## Lodpah

Went crazy at the Sephora Flagship store in Paris . . . well my daughter did and for what we paid for I could have gone across the street and bought a nice bag . . . oh wait! I did that too.


----------



## suchi

I definitely regret buying 3 thebalm eyeshadow palettes (sucker of cute packaging) when I don't even know how to use the stuff. I only wear lipstick and kohl on lower lashline regularly and have absolutely no idea about the rest.
I blame it on pregnancy hormones. One sleepness night in the 3rd trimester led me watching YouTube makeup videos and later that same night thebalm went on a 50percent sale.
Have too many lipsticks which will definitely expire. However, I love lip shades and it's nice to have options.
Also I have a contouring palette sitting pretty in the table mocking me.


----------



## MizGemma

I finally know what makeup/colors works for me. That helps cut down on impulsive purchases.


----------



## ipudgybear

I do to a point. I regret having so many eye shadow palettes when I learnt that I don't even use a lot of them. Plus knowing what works for me helps cut down makeup spending. Now I won't buy any more makeup unless I'm out of it.


----------



## berrydiva

I only regret the money I spent early on when I didn't know all that much about getting the right products for my skin tone/type.


----------



## girliegirl

Yes. I could buy a Birkin with the amount of lipsticks and glosses I own. Lol


----------



## sand

I've definitely spent more than necessary over the last several years.   I finally threw out a bunch of eye palettes that I haven't used in ages but wasn't ready to part with as it felt like such a waste of $.   Hopefully turning over a new leaf; I splurged on two new eyeshadow palettes (TF and Dior) during the Sephora sale last week which I will exclusively use going forward as, being matte shades, they are more appropriate for my aging skin.


----------



## pquiles

sand said:


> I've definitely spent more than necessary over the last several years.   I finally threw out a bunch of eye palettes that I haven't used in ages but wasn't ready to part with as it felt like such a waste of $.   Hopefully turning over a new leaf; I splurged on two new eyeshadow palettes (TF and Dior) during the Sephora sale last week which I will exclusively use going forward as, being matte shades, they are more appropriate for my aging skin.



I am the exact opposite.  I have bought a LOT of makeup and palettes.  It started with Rihanna’s FENTY launch then the Sephora VIB sale last year, then the whole Pat McGrath collection.  I’m trying hard to not buy, but my addiction and depression says otherwise.  I also love makeup and find it’s a way to express myself at work.


----------



## Antigone

I have phases when I buy a lot of makeup. But then I never wear makeup. They usually end up with my mom though so they're not wasted.


----------



## pacificagal

Guilty of being obsessed with makeup forever.  I have given a good amount to my niece to play with.  For current purchases, I think hard before buying and attempt to use what I already have.  Although I am a sucker for beautiful packaging.


----------



## Grande Latte

I do. But I'm into Tom Ford now and have acquired a small, expensive collection. I probably won't buy anything until I run out.


----------

